# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 22:10)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais.*



*Link's úteis:*

 Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
 Instituto da Água



*Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras 2007


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 22:10)

Local: Barragem do rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra)
Data: 5/1/2013


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Bem cheia ela está, é bom saber que as nossas barragens estão cheias e os solos com água.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 13:48)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem cheia ela está, é bom saber que as nossas barragens estão cheias e os solos com água.



Sem dúvida, a própria Serra de Sintra está cheia de água, vi dezenas de riachos/nascentes com muita "vida".


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Disparou o caudal do Lima a montante da barragem de Alto Lindoso.






A estação de Entrimo, localidade espanhola junto à albufeira de Alto Lindoso, segue hoje com 90,0mm.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

Alto Lindoso atingiu já os 80%.
Cabril está nos 61%, mas com o caudal do Zêzere ainda a subir.


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jan 2013 às 17:02)

AnDré disse:


> Alto Lindoso atingiu já os 80%.
> Cabril está nos 61%, mas com o caudal do Zêzere ainda a subir.



Qual o link directo para estes quadros ?
Obrigado
João


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 19:20)

ALV72 disse:


> Qual o link directo para estes quadros ?
> Obrigado
> João



Snirh.pt
Home > Dados de Base > Sistema de Alerta 

Entretanto Espanha aumentou e muito o caudal do Tejo.
Não é um caudal de cheia, mas já é algo que fará toda a diferença em Almourol, visto que nos últimos dias tem andado com um caudal muito baixo.


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

Obrigado André, pena não ter a " nossa " Mondego.

João


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 19:42)

ALV72 disse:


> Obrigado André, pena não ter a " nossa " Mondego.
> 
> João



Sim, é pena.

Mas também é pena ver outros elementos nessa mesma página que já funcionaram tão bem, agora sem dados. Agora como quem diz, há largos meses...
Falo das hidrométricas de Cais dos Banhos (foz do Douro), Ermida-Corgo, Ponte de Águeda, Tramagal, Agroal, etc...

Além do boletim de precipitação, que está mesmo suspenso.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

*Armazenamento nas Albufeiras de Portugal Continental *





Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

Estamos longe de qualquer nível de alarme mas os 3 meses de 2012-2013 estão abaixo do ano passado. Tínhamos um pouco mais de água no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2013 às 23:43)

Apesar de estarmos melhor do que o ano passado em termos de precipitação a sobreposição de secas tem sempre os seus efeitos. A esta data estamos claramente abaixo da média de precipitação e isto depois de um ano extremamente seco.
Ainda assim impressionou-me a quantidade de precipitação registada em alguns pontos do Algarve no mês de Janeiro. Nas regiões serranas choveu moderadamente bem o que permitiu acumular alguma água nas nossas barragens. As regiões litorais é que estão pior e talvez os aquíferos que ainda não tiveram oportunidade de recuperar, no entanto parece que a pressão sobre os aquíferos da região diminuiu significativamente nos últimos anos o que mantém a situação controlada para já.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2013 às 16:51)

Parece que a barragem do rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra) já está completamente cheia.
Desde de Janeiro de 2010 que não via este  belo cenário.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Desde as 14h que a barragem do Fratel está a fazer descargas.







No Zêzere, as barragens de Cabril, Bouca e Castelo de Bode estão há uma série de dias em produção quase continua. Ainda assim o caudal a montante de Cabril vai permitindo que a barragem continue a encher lentamente.
Está neste momento nos 84,6%. (Maior valor deste inverno)



O Alqueva já superou os 90%, ao passo que Alto Lindoso está nos 75,5%.
No Douro, está tudo dentro do normal.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 15:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*










rio sorraia

isto é suposto haver uma estrada aqui e uma ponte


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

as marés no tejo também podem influir penso eu... Por acaso não sei até onde chegam as marés no tejo... No guadiana chegam a mértola mas já só as maiores.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*



Agreste disse:


> as marés no tejo também podem influir penso eu... Por acaso não sei até onde chegam as marés no tejo... No guadiana chegam a mértola mas já só as maiores.



aqui nesta zona já não, durante a tarde o rio nunca sobe e desce, lá mais para o lado por exemplo em benavente é que acho que a maré do tejo já influencia, está inundação por natureza


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2013 às 17:26)

E começaram as habituais e benéficas cheias do Tejo
*
Bacia do Tejo em alerta amarelo*

Três estradas de Coruche e um parque de estacionamento em Constância estão submersos na sequência de inundações provocadas pelas chuva, o que levou a Proteção Civil de Santarém a decretar alerta amarelo para a Bacia do Tejo.

No concelho de Coruche "estão submersas as estradas de Meias, a Municipal 1427 (Amieira), a Municipal H (Rebolo) e um parque de estacionamento em Constância, mas todas as situações se têm mantido estáveis desde manhã", disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.

As inundações decorrem da subida dos rios provocada pelas fortes chuvadas dos últimos dias, o que levou o Serviço de Proteção Civil de Santarém a ativar o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias na Bacia do Tejo no nível Amarelo.

Para além daquelas situações, a Proteção Civil admite que, de acordo com os caudais observados, pode ainda "verificar-se possível submersão durante o dia de hoje da EN365 na ponte do Alviela e a jusante do Pombalinho", referia um comunicado divulgado.

Apesar " não se esperarem consequências de maior no concelho de Almeirim", a Proteção Civil Municipal aconselhou hoje a população a retirar das zonas normalmente inundáveis "equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens", a colocar os seus animais em lugares seguros e a não atravessar de carro ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas.

Fonte: CM
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/bacia-do-tejo-em-alerta-amarelo


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*



Agreste disse:


> as marés no tejo também podem influir penso eu... Por acaso não sei até onde chegam as marés no tejo... No guadiana chegam a mértola mas já só as maiores.



Penso que as maiores são capaz de ir até Valada.
Em Almeirim, já não se devem sentir esses efeitos.

De qualquer maneira já ontem tinha referido que a barragem do Fratel estava a fazer descargas.

De momento a página do snirh está me manutenção. Mas assim que volte a ver se actualizo os volumes dos caudais.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2013 às 01:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E começaram as habituais e benéficas cheias do Tejo
> *
> Bacia do Tejo em alerta amarelo*
> 
> ...



essas imagens que meti ai é a ponte da amieira, a do rebolo é um pouco mais ao lado


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 13:17)

Desde as 2h da manhã que a barragem do Fratel deixou de fazer descargas. A situação no Tejo deverá normalizar nas próximas horas. Isto, se o caudal a montante se mantiver < 700m3/s.






Em Cabril, o Zêzere, o caudal de chegava continua a ser superior ao de saída (ao de produção de energia). O volume de armazenamento vai aumentando, e vai já nos 87,5%. De qualquer forma, a manterem-se estes valores de entrada e saída (produção), o volume da barragem deverá chegar aos 90%, ou perto disso, sem que se tenha que fazer descargas.

O Alqueva já está na cota 151,42m. O máximo são 152,0m. O caudal do Guadiana em Monte da Vinha (próximo da fronteira), é na ordem dos 500m3/s. Valor elevado, mas que deverá diminuir com o reduzir da precipitação da região sul. Isto se não houverem descargas em Espanha.

No Douro, pelo menos o que vem de Espanha, está tudo normal.

Alto Lindoso está à beira dos 80%. Com ainda muita capacidade de encaixe. 


Nota ainda para a seguinte curiosidade.
Com o excedente de produção eólica, tanto em Espanha como em Portugal, assim como o excesso de energia hídrica disponível, neste momento o custo de energia no mercado ibérico é de 0€/MWh!
Ou seja, há excesso de energia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

AnDré disse:


> Nota ainda para a seguinte curiosidade.
> Com o excedente de produção eólica, tanto em Espanha como em Portugal, assim como o excesso de energia hídrica disponível, neste momento o custo de energia no mercado ibérico é de 0€/MWh!
> Ou seja, há excesso de energia.



Onde obtens esses dados/informações AnDré?


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 14:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Onde obtens esses dados/informações AnDré?



Em omie.es


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2013 às 13:05)

AnDré disse:


> Em omie.es



Obrigado 


E o Alqueva deve abrir comportas dentro de horas, possivelmente. 
Está na cota 151.58m de 152 (NPA). Com um caudal de entrada 731.53 m2/s vindo de Espanha... A juntar os restantes afluentes acredito que o caudal real esteja bem próximo dos 1000 m2/s...

EDIT: Dados das 00.00...


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2013 às 20:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> 
> E o Alqueva deve abrir comportas dentro de horas, possivelmente.
> ...



Hum, não creio. Até porque esse meio metro ainda leva muita água.
Ao caudal que entra há que subtrair o caudal que sai (de produção). Se não estou em erro anda à volta dos 250-300m3/s. Bem gerido, o Alqueva acaba este evento perto dos 100% sem fazer descargas. À subida do volume na albufeira ajudou também a bombagem que foi feita. Ou seja, esses ~300m3/s em vez de sair, entraram.

Quem voltou a fazer descargas foi o Fratel, embora em menos quantidade que no Sábado.

Sobre o assunto de ontem, do custo 0 de energia (para exportação), fica a explicação gráfica:






A energia térmica estava no mínimo de funcionamento (carvão).
PRE's (eólica+solar+mini-hídrica+fotovoltaica+coogeração) têm livre trânsito para entrar na rede.
E por fim a hídrica. No caso da hidrica a fio de água, ou bem que produz, ou então descarrega.
Hídrica com albufeira, muitas delas estão a produzir para evitar descargas futuras. De resto, no fim-de-semana não houve descargas por parte das barragens com albufeiras.

No que diz respeito à bombagem, a barragem de Alto Rabagão, a segunda maior albufeira do país, está ainda abaixo dos 70%. Esteve o fim-de-semana todo a bombear água. O problema é que a potência da mesma é baixa, e portanto "bombeia devagar".
Vendas Novas, um investimento recente, também esteve a bombear bem, mas a barragem já está na casa dos 90%.

Neste tipo de ocasiões, dava jeito que já estivesse em funcionamento as novas barragens com bombagem, para que pudessem aproveitar essa energia excedente.

Ou então uma ligação a França/resto da Europa, reclamada há muito pelo mercado ibérico, a fim de vendermos o nosso excedente.


----------



## FJC (12 Mar 2013 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!

A Barragem de Castelo de Bode encontra-se a fazer descargas, pelo descarregador de fundo.

Fonte: http://castelodebode.blogspot.pt/2013/03/castelo-do-bode-em-descargas.html


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2013 às 14:42)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> A Barragem de Castelo de Bode encontra-se a fazer descargas, pelo descarregador de fundo.
> 
> Fonte: http://castelodebode.blogspot.pt/2013/03/castelo-do-bode-em-descargas.html



Devem estar com receio da precipitação prevista para o fim-de-semana.
Quinta e sexta-feira, a produção de energia a partir da eólica será baixa.
Será uma boa altura para produzir o máximo possível a partir da hidrica.

Todas as albufeiras, à excepção de Alto Rabagão, estão com um elevado armazenamento de água.

Dados referentes ao dia de ontem:






Nota: O "Armaz.%" não se refere ao armazenamento total da alfubeira, mas àquele disponivel para a produção de energia.
Por exemplo, uma barragem que esteja com 15% de volume de armazenamento, terá uma % de energia a rondar os 0%. >90%, os valores serão identicos.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2013 às 14:53)

E dados da barragem de Fagilde? não consigo encontrar em lado nenhum.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2013 às 17:50)

Nickname disse:


> E dados da barragem de Fagilde? não consigo encontrar em lado nenhum.



A barragem de Fagilde não é hidroelectrica, logo não consta dos relatórios diários da REN. O principal fim dessa barragem é o abastecimento de água (consumo).


----------



## FJC (12 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Castelo de Bode continua com a descarga de fundo, para evitar subida da cota. No Blog pode-se ver fotos da barragem a descarregar.

http://castelodebode.blogspot.pt/2013/03/2-dia-de-descargas-em-castelo-do-bode.html


----------



## FJC (20 Mar 2013 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Tive a informação que a Barragem da Bouçã, no rio Zezere começou ontem a descarregar pelas 11h00! Ainda é muito pouco, comparado com a minha foto do Avatar..... talvez entre 20 a 30 cm's acima da cota 175.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2013 às 09:08)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Tive a informação que a Barragem da Bouçã, no rio Zezere começou ontem a descarregar pelas 11h00! Ainda é muito pouco, comparado com a minha foto do Avatar..... talvez entre 20 a 30 cm's acima da cota 175.



Exactamente a essa hora, a barragem do Cabril começou a fazer descargas, mas nada de grande volume.

O volume de saída, está desde as 11h, e ainda se mantém, nos 155m3/s, pelo que ~100m3/s são de produção energética.
Ou seja, a descarga anda na ordem dos 55m3/s.

O volume de entrada ronda os 100m3/s.

A barragem está nos 95,5%.

As descargas devem ser em função à previsão de precipitação para os próximos dias.

Quanto às restante barragens, o Alqueva está à cota 151,78m, a 0,22m da cota máxima, sendo que o volume de entrada já é inferior ao volume de saída (produção).

O Fratel, no Tejo, não voltou a fazer descargas. Aliás, o volume no Tejo até baixou bastante.

No Douro, as barragens têm estado com um elevado índice de produção, sendo que as barragens da Régua e do Carrapatelo têm estado a fazer algumas descargas pontuais. 

Alto Lindoso está a 83,7%.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2013 às 16:41)

A precipitação das últimas horas já se faz notar no volume que chega à barragem de Alto Lindoso.
Mais de 400m3/s.
A albufeira está a 86,7%.

E de todas as principais albufeiras do país, com a excepção de Alto Rabagão que está a 70%, e a Aguieira (por ter como uma das principais funções a de prevenção de cheias), estão na casa dos 80-90%.

A concretizar-se o volume de precipitação previsto para os próximos dias, algumas barragens poderão fazer descargas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

Barragem de Montargil (Quarta-feira dia 20):












Barragem do Fratel (Quarta-feira dia 20):






Barragem de Penha Garcia (Sábado dia 23):






Barragem de Alcântara (Sábado dia 23):


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2013 às 00:40)

Até dá gosto ver as nossas barragens assim tão cheias! 
E as dos vizinhos também!


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2013*

Ontem fui ver a Barragem do Pego do Altar em Alcaçer do Sal e estava a descarregar! Há 10 anos que não a via em descarga. Esta barragem é muito sensivel, pois sempre que há descargas maiores ou mais apertadas a aldeia de Santa Catarina fica isolada e pode mesmo alagar a baixa de Alcaçer do Sal quando junto com a maré cheia. Portanto são feitas descargas controladas antes de maiores chuvas.

Há 2 meses atrás estive lá e o cenário era desolador, estava mesmo numa cota critica.

Estava assim há 2 meses.






Ontem.






E em descarga.











Que inverno memorável.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 15:00)

No dia de ontem já houve algumas descargas pontuais, nomeadamente nas barragens de Touvedo, Paradela, Salamonde, Caniçada e Raiva.

Carrapatelo, Crestuma e Torrão também fizeram algumas descargas, mas nada de grandes volumes.


No dia de hoje, os volumes de descarga deverão ser maiores.

Alto Lindoso já vai nos 92,5%, com um caudal de entrada na ordem dos 400m3/s.
Cabril (Zêzere), atingiu os 95,6% e começou a fazer descargas por volta do meio dia. O caudal de entrada está na ordem dos 350m3/s, enquanto que o de saída na ordem dos 175m3/s.

O Fratel às 14h ainda não estava a descarregar. Mas visto que a essa hora o caudal vindo de Espanha estava nos 1326m3/s e a barragem estava nos 97,7%, já deve, de momento, estar a fazer descargas.


----------



## FJC (26 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

A Barragem do Cabril subiu a descarga para perto dos 300m3/s, mas o caudal de entrada está superior! Fratel a descarregar na ordem dos 1300m3/s. Castelo de Bode esta cheio, portanto a descarregar mais que o Cabril, isto deverá causar inundações!?


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

Hoje fui visitar a Barragem Marechal Carmona (Ponsul, Afluente do Tejo) e está completamente cheia. Nunca vi a descarga natural tão inundada como desta vez. A descarga de fundo não estava em funcionamento, apesar do mecanismo estar junto à mesma (dando a ideia de estar pronto a accionar a qualquer momento).

Tem sido um início de Primavera bastante interessante.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

FJC disse:


> A Barragem do Cabril subiu a descarga para perto dos 300m3/s, mas o caudal de entrada está superior! Fratel a descarregar na ordem dos 1300m3/s. Castelo de Bode esta cheio, portanto a descarregar mais que o Cabril, isto deverá causar inundações!?



Normalmente, o Tejo salta do seu leito quando o Fratel faz descargas superiores a 1500m3/s, e a Almourol chegam cerca de 1800-2000m3/s.

Desde as 16h de ontem que o Fratel está a fazer descargas, mas sem exceder esse valor.
Cabril está a descarregar um volume de ~280m3/s. A montante o caudal mantém-se superior, sendo que a albufeira continua a encher. Vai de momento em 96,1%.

Alto Lindoso está desde as 19h de ontem também a fazer descargas. (Um verdadeiro desperdício de energia...). A barragem está de momento a 93,5%.

Depois de almoço devem sair os dados da hídrica referentes ao dia de ontem, e depois já se terá uma noção dos volumes descarregados ontem pelas grandes barragens.


----------



## FJC (27 Mar 2013 às 18:03)

AnDré disse:


> Normalmente, o Tejo salta do seu leito quando o Fratel faz descargas superiores a 1500m3/s, e a Almourol chegam cerca de 1800-2000m3/s.
> 
> Desde as 16h de ontem que o Fratel está a fazer descargas, mas sem exceder esse valor.
> Cabril está a descarregar um volume de ~280m3/s. A montante o caudal mantém-se superior, sendo que a albufeira continua a encher. Vai de momento em 96,1%.
> ...





Boas!

Entretanto o Fratel começou a descarregar mais de 1500 m3/s, talvez entre 1700/1750.
A Barragem do Cabril também está a debitar mais caudal, e chegou aos 300 m3/s, acredito que Castelo de Bode deve estar perto dos 500 ou mesmo acima. 400 Cabril + Bouçã, e em cerca de 40 Kms de Albufeira vai buscar mais de 100 em tantos Ribeiros que lá desaguam. 
Algumas fotos da Barragem da Bouçã a descarregar! Conheço muitas, mas pela maneira de descarga (catarata), acho esta uma das mais bonitas do pais! Mas sou suspeito nesta afirmação.... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2013 às 18:30)

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/entertainment/4850-protecao-civil-prepara-se-para-cheias-nas-proximas-horas.html

já me disseram que os campos do sorraia já estão novamente cheios


----------



## trepkos (27 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

Mais uma a descarregar.

Barragem dos Minutos - Montemor-o-Novo.












E o caudal da ribeira.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Mar 2013 às 23:04)

FJC disse:


> Algumas fotos da Barragem da Bouçã a descarregar! Conheço muitas, mas pela maneira de descarga (catarata), acho esta uma das mais bonitas do pais! Mas sou suspeito nesta afirmação....


Essa barragem descarrega sempre assim? Porque é que não fazem descargas de fundo para evitar que a barragem encha completamente? 
Posso estar errado, mas julgo que na maioria das barragens há uma margem de segurança e nunca deixam chegar aos 100%.


----------



## FJC (27 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

DaniFR disse:


> Essa barragem descarrega sempre assim? Porque é que não fazem descargas de fundo para evitar que a barragem encha completamente?
> Posso estar errado, mas julgo que na maioria das barragens há uma margem de segurança e nunca deixam chegar aos 100%.



Essa barragem está programada para descarregar mais que o Cabril. Ela descarregar sempre assim, e pode subir mais 2 metros do que está agora. Por isso a beleza dessa Barragem! Foi estudada para descarregar dessa maneira! Já a vi a descarregar na cota máxima, e foi a coisa mais linda de se assistir!
Ela tem descarga de fundo, que não é utilizada. Só foi quando despejaram a barragem para obras à largos anos. E pela foto, vê-se que era difícil de acontecer, pois vais parcialmente tapado.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Link para fotos Barragem Cabril a descarregar.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02108677.26314.100002213542671&type=1&theater


----------



## DaniFR (27 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

FJC disse:


> Essa barragem está programada para descarregar mais que o Cabril. Ela descarregar sempre assim, e pode subir mais 2 metros do que está agora. Por isso a beleza dessa Barragem! Foi estudada para descarregar dessa maneira! Já a vi a descarregar na cota máxima, e foi a coisa mais linda de se assistir!
> Ela tem descarga de fundo, que não é utilizada. Só foi quando despejaram a barragem para obras à largos anos. E pela foto, vê-se que era difícil de acontecer, pois vais parcialmente tapado.


Interessante. Nas fotos da página anterior a barragem já estava a mais de 98%, certo?


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

FJC disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Entretanto o Fratel começou a descarregar mais de 1500 m3/s, talvez entre 1700/1750.
> A Barragem do Cabril também está a debitar mais caudal, e chegou aos 300 m3/s, acredito que Castelo de Bode deve estar perto dos 500 ou mesmo acima. 400 Cabril + Bouçã, e em cerca de 40 Kms de Albufeira vai buscar mais de 100 em tantos Ribeiros que lá desaguam.
> Algumas fotos da Barragem da Bouçã a descarregar! Conheço muitas, mas pela maneira de descarga (catarata), acho esta uma das mais bonitas do pais! Mas sou suspeito nesta afirmação....



As fotografias são todas destes dias? Brutal!

Cabril está desde as 14h de ontem a descarregar 200m3/s. O que somado à produção continua (100m3/s), faz os tais 300m3/s.

Castelo de Bode, no dia 26, não efectuou descargas. Mas já estava a rondar os 90%. A barragem tem estado em plena produção, o que significa um caudal de saída na ordem dos 150-200m3/s.


O Fratel já andou pontualmente nos 2000m3/s.
O que já colocou a bacia do Tejo em alerta amarelo.



> *Subida do rio coloca Bacia do Tejo em "alerta amarelo"*
> 
> 
> A Proteção Civil de Santarém ativou o plano de emergência para cheias na bacia do Tejo e decretou alerta amarelo para a zona onde nas próximas horas pode verificar-se a subida dos caudais.
> ...



Quanto à Bouça, trata-se de uma barragem de pé-de-barragem, ou seja, é uma barragem de menores dimensões ajusante de uma grande barragem: Cabril.
A albufeira de Cabril deve ser pelo menos umas 50 vezes maior que a Bouça.

A função desta barragem é aproveitar a energia entre duas grandes barragens (Cabril e Castelo de Bode). Tem uma potência instalada de 50MW, metade de Cabril e 1/3 de Castelo de Bode.

Daí a barragem estar sempre cheia, e o descarregador ser no topo da barragem.
Também tem descarregador descarregador de fundo, cujo caudal de descarga é 200m3/s. O descarregador de topo deve descarregar até 2000m3/s.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2013 às 13:11)

> *Protecção Civil alerta para previsão de aumento de inundações na Bacia do Tejo*
> 
> LUSA 28/03/2013 - 12:57
> Zona está em alerta amarelo e deverá manter-se face à previsão de tempo instável.
> ...



Caudal do Tejo no Fratel e em Almourol nas últimas horas:


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2013 às 13:19)

Descargas nas barragens de Bouçã e Cabril.
27 de Março de 2013


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

http://www.ipjornal.com/noticias-do-mundo/445879_alerta-de-inundacoes-na-bacia-do-tejo.html

logo à tarde vou a coruche, e aproveito e vou ver como lá está a cheia, se tiver interessante tiro umas fotos


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

rio sorraia em coruche 





http://i48.tinypic.com/1zxbmuu.jpg

já desceu, mas continua fora da margem, disseram me que comparado com ontem não tem nada a ver, que ontem estava tudo coberto de água, hoje já se vê alguns campos verdes, vamos lá ver com a chuva que vem amanhã o que vai acontecer


----------



## Templariu (28 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

Barragem de Castelo de Bode hoje à tarde:





http://i.imgur.com/XslllBb.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/i6Ywka3.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/xBZXnqE.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/e3y4dsY.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/5nTjjRp.jpg


----------



## Templariu (28 Mar 2013 às 19:53)

Rio Tejo/Zêzere hoje em Constância:





http://i.imgur.com/F5tpc6H.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/K5VNKbI.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/WFMhHjp.jpg


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

Boas noites. Aqui vai uma foto e um video do Fratel durante o dia de hoje. 





http://i.imgur.com/TQS9tyO.jpg


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 20:41)

sabem de algum site para ver como estão as barragens? se tão cheias ou não, algo assim do tipo, queria saber como andam aqui da zona


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

*Protecção Civil admite aumento de inundações na bacia do Tejo nas próximas horas*


> Sete estradas estão submersas devido ao aumento dos caudais dos rios Tejo e Zêzere, mantendo-se o "aviso amarelo" para as zonas ribeirinhas, com a protecção civil de Santarém a admitir que mais estradas possam ficar inundadas.
> "Considerando o aumento de precipitação na zona norte da bacia hidrográfica do Tejo, é de prever aumento de caudais dos seus afluentes da margem direita, sobretudo do rio Zêzere", informou a Protecção Civil em comunicado, admitindo que algumas estradas de Vila Nova da Barquinha e Santarém fiquem inundadas até ao final do dia de hoje.
> 
> Em Vila Nova da Barquinha a Protecção Civil prevê a submersão do Cais de Tancos e a possibilidade de início de inundação da Avenida dos Plátanos, na zona baixa.
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (29 Mar 2013 às 12:03)

zejorge disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Uma imagem feita cerca das 10h30 de hoje, em Constância.



onde esta a imagem


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2013 às 12:10)

Pois é....não consigo colocar a foto


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

zejorge disse:


> Pois é....não consigo colocar a foto



Talvez ajude:

 Como inserir imagens no fórum.


------------------------------

Desde as 2h que o caudal do Douro a chegar a Miranda do Douro anda na ordem dos 700m3/s. Um valor bastante superior ao dos últimos dias.

Tendo em conta que na quarta-feira, o caudal médio que chegou a Miranda era metade do actual (365m3/s), e que a Crestuma chegaram 2726m3/s, hoje o caudal do Douro em Crestuma deverá andar bem acima dos 3000m3/s.

Já na quarta-feira, as barragens de Valeira, Régua, Carrapatelo, Torrão e Crestuma fizeram descargas.

Hoje, com tanta energia eólica disponível a entrar na rede, e a hídrica a não conseguir ser aproveitada, o resultado do mercado de energia só poderia ser o seguinte:


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2013 às 13:54)

Atendendo ao volume de água que está a chegar tanto a Alto Lindoso como a Cabril, é de esperar o o volume de descargas aumente nas próximas horas:








Castelo de Bode no dia de ontem:


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2013 às 14:24)

Barragem das Fronhas, rio Alva. No passado dia 27 de Março.


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

Este comunicado da ANPC já é desta manhã, mas mesmo assim ponho aqui pois achei interessante o comunicado também referir dados de estações amadoras


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mar 2013 às 18:33)

Uma noticia sobre as descargas nas barragens aqui da zona.

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7494&Itemid=1

Já se tinha saudade de as ver assim bem compostas...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

Vince disse:


> Este comunicado da ANPC já é desta manhã, mas mesmo assim ponho aqui pois achei interessante o comunicado também referir dados de estações amadoras



É mais um sinal de que cada vez mais, as estações amadoras começam a ser levadas a sério.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

Vince disse:


> Este comunicado da ANPC já é desta manhã, mas mesmo assim ponho aqui pois achei interessante o comunicado também referir dados de estações amadoras



unh não sei, sim o rio sorraia reparei que ontem desceu um pouco, mas não sei, hoje já choveu cadito e para domingo estão a dar uma boa chuvada para esta zona (pelo menos o que os modelos indicam até agora) e depois para a semana aqueles aguaceiros, unh vamos lá ver


----------



## dgstorm (29 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Rio Homem vai assim...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FJC (29 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Boas.

Com o inicio de descargas na Barragem de Santa Luzia, postado pelo colega Godzila no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro, aumenta o caudal no rio Zezere. 250m3/s de descarga e cerda de 500 m3/s de caudal de entrada. Fratel voltou a subir a descarga e está cerca de 1800 m3/s.


----------



## invent (29 Mar 2013 às 19:16)

Ficam umas fotos da descarga da Barragem de Fagilde - Viseu.





http://imageshack.us/a/img842/3540/hpim1120f.jpg





http://imageshack.us/a/img14/6882/hpim1126a.jpg





http://imageshack.us/a/img546/2125/hpim1130t.jpg


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Deixo os links do Rio Caima, conseguem ver, pois está publico.  (fotos e vídeo capturadas por um amigo meu - Fábio Silva)

Vídeo:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=499546223436047&set=vb.100001420201841&type=2&theater


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

*Autoridades prevêem que Douro galgue as margens de madrugada no Porto*


> Cheia no troço final do rio, entre a barragem de Crestuma e a Foz, deve ocorrer entre a 1h e as 2h, de acordo com os cálculos do Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias no Douro.
> 
> O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias do Douro (CPPCD) prevê que o rio invada as zonas ribeirinhas de Porto e Gaia nesta madrugada, no período entre a 1h e as 2h, apesar de a preia-mar só ocorrer depois das 4h.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

A barragem de santa luzia é assombrosa mete medo aquilo


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2013 às 05:12)

*Povoação de Reguengo do Alviela isolada 
*

A povoação de Reguengo do Alviela, concelho de Santarém, ficou isolada na tarde desta sexta-feira devido à submersão da Estrada Nacional 365 na Ponte do Alviela a jusante do Pombalinho, informa a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.


Actualmente verifica-se a inundação das seguintes estradas no concelho de Santarém: EN 365 entre Vale de Figueira e Pombalinho na zona de Chões e entre a Ribeira de Santarém e Alcanhões, bem como da Estrada Municipal 1345 que liga a Ribeira de Santarém a Vale Figueira, junto à Quinta da Cruz.


Em Coruche estão submersas a EM H – Ponte do Rebolo, EM 1427 – Ponte da Amieira e estrada de Meias. Em Benavente está inundada a EM1456, Estrada do Campo. Na Golegã há quatro estradas submersas, a EM30 que liga Azinhaga à Ponte do Cação, EM1 entre a Ponte da Broa e a Ponte dos Lázaros, EM07 que liga EN365 ao Pombalinho e EN365 que liga Pombalinho a Santarém. Em Alpiarça regista-se a submersão da Estrada do Mouchão .


Para as próximas horas a protecção civil prevê a possibilidade de submersão do Cais de Tancos e no mesmo concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha o início de inundação da Av. Dos Plátanos na zona baixa. É provável também que a EN365 em Palhais (Santarém) fique inundada e que no cartaxo, por influência do rio Maior e das Marés fique submersa a EN 3-2 Ponte do Reguengo – Valada.


A protecção civil aconselha a que se retire, das zonas confinantes, normalmente inundáveis, equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens. Que os proprietários dos animais os levem para locais seguros, retirando os rebanhos que se encontram nas zonas que serão provavelmente inundáveis. Reforça ainda que não devem as pessoas atravessar com viaturas ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2013 às 10:18)

Apesar do Fratel ter diminuído o volume das descargas, em Almourol estão a passar mais de 3000m3/s.

O Tejo, ontem, em Santarém:



Douro ontem, na Régua:




Mondego, Coimbra:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (30 Mar 2013 às 13:35)

Rio Lima (Ponte de Lima)

*Ontem (11:30h)*​









*Hoje (12h)*​


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Boas fotos, Sunnyrainy!

Alto Lindoso ontem esteve com um caudal de saída de 200m3/s, que durante ao final do dia passou a 400m3/s, dado o volume de entrada. A barragem superou os 95% de armazenamento.

Entretanto, na última hora o caudal de saída aumentou para 500m3/s. Provavelmente para ganhar alguma folga face a precipitação prevista para o dia de amanhã.


O mesmo se passa em Cabril, que está com 97,8% de armazenamento.


----------



## FJC (30 Mar 2013 às 15:06)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos, Sunnyrainy!
> 
> Alto Lindoso ontem esteve com um caudal de saída de 200m3/s, que durante ao final do dia passou a 400m3/s, dado o volume de entrada. A barragem superou os 95% de armazenamento.
> 
> ...




Tenho estado a acompanhar o evoluir da situação no cabril, e tenho grande esperança que abram mais as comportas só depois das 17h! Pois vou estar à noite em casa dos meus pais, e podia vê-las, Cabril e Bouçã, a deitar boa água.


----------



## godzila (30 Mar 2013 às 15:22)

a barragem de santa Luzia continua a descarregar, mas de momento só com uma das comportas aberta.
o suficiente para provocar uma peregrinação ao dique.
vim de lá agora e avia dezenas de carro capardoa de muita gente a apreciar a vista magnifica e é claro atraidas pela enorme queda de agua artificial que se detingue das demais barragems por ter uma queda livre de 70 metros.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2013 às 15:51)

rio sorraia a 4km aqui da fajarda, sensivelmente a 10km de coruche, na ponte do rebolo

aqui mesmo encostadinho à ponte (não fui mais perto porque andavam lá uns homens a aproveitar para pescar  )







aqui o rio sorraia novamente no mesmo sitio aqui mais perto e lá ao fundo onde só se vê água é uma vala que lá passa por causa do rio onde não dá mesmo para passar pela estrada








aqui no centro da fajarda na ribeira de magos, reparei que vai bem cheia, na zona centro ainda não galgou, mas já no fim da localidade do lado esquerdo já está cheio de água, mas não deu para tirar foto


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2013 às 19:42)

Aumentou e muito, o caudal do Tejo esta tarde em Almourol.

A barragem do Fratel volta a fazer descargas superiores a 2000m3/s.







Às 17h15, o Tejo estava assim junto ao Cais do Sodré.
Hoje é um dia de grande amplitude de marés, e por essa hora estávamos na Praia-mar em Lisboa.
As cheias do Tejo não contribuem para toda essa altura, mas terão uma pequena contribuição, numa maré tão cheia.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2013 às 21:33)

Esta tarde, Castelo de Bode com as duas descargas de fundo e as duas comportas do descarregador de superfície abertas.



E um vídeo espectacular de alguém que se aventurou ontem no trilho dos Carris no Parque Natural da Peneda - Gerês!

Vejam o tamanho da cascata ao minuto 7:40!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

Rio Nabão ontem à tarde, algures em Tomar:






Foto de Ana Maria Soares


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 13:37)

As cheias no Tejo deverão agravar-se este domingo na sequência de um aumento ligeiro do caudal na zona de Santarém, devido às descargas de barragens espanholas e à precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 13:47)

pois é aqui perto de coruche tem chovido bem hoje, aqui já vou com 26.1mm, muito provável que suba de novo o sorraia


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2013 às 14:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Nabão ontem à tarde, algures em Tomar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já estive algumas vezes nesse local e é espectacular, mas costuma ter menos agua. 

Uma foto que encontrei na net para comparação.

http://www.luuux.com/places/agroal-portugal-peaceful-and-healing-place


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Tejo, esta tarde na zona de Abrantes.














Fonte: Facebook


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2013 às 16:14)

Ontem a barragem da Bouçã.


----------



## flak (31 Mar 2013 às 16:45)

Cidade de Tomar, em risco iminente de cheia.

http://protegetomar.files.wordpress...les.wordpress.com/2013/03/065.jpg?w=150&h=112


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

> Informação sobre o Caudal Afluente e Efluente do Rio Tejo
> 
> Ultima Actualização 16H.
> 
> ...



Bombeiros Online (Facebook)


----------



## vagas (31 Mar 2013 às 17:22)

Barragem dos Minutos em Montemor-o-Novo esta tarde










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWXIPQTB1ZA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 18:30)

Não é nada de impressionante, mas aqui fica o Rio Jamor. Um pouco próximo dos níveis de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

*Barragem da Régua debita 2000 metros cúbicos por minuto*


> A Barragem do Bagauste na Régua, devido ao grande volume de água proveniente das barragens espanholas e dos afluentes em território português do Douro, tem as comportas abertas desde o inicio da tarde estando a debitar cerca de 2000 metros cúbicos por minuto.
> 
> Segundo o comandante dos bombeiros da Régua, António Fonseca, os técnicos da EDP estão a controlar nas diversas barragens os caudais do rio.
> 
> ...



O preço da electricidade devia descer, com tudo tão cheio, mas somos um país africano nesses aspectos .


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Rio Ave.



Rio Mondego.



Barragem do Fratel.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Rio Mondego, na zona do Parque Verde, em Coimbra, esta tarde:

Margem direita









































Margem esquerda:


----------



## F_R (31 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

aqui em Abrantes já temos estradas fechadas e tudo, amanhã vou ver se arranjo umas fotos


----------



## FJC (31 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

Boas!

Impressionante o caudal que o Fratel está a descarregar agora, cerca de 3400 m3/s!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Algumas fotos tiradas no dia de ontem, na Barragem do Cabril e da Bouçã.

Descarregador de fundo Cabril




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Descarregadores laterais Cabril




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ribeira de Pera, que nasce na Serra da Lousã, e que desagua na Bouçã




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Barragem Bouçã a descarregar vista da ponte




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bouçã




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Videos:


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 20:27)

ac_cernax disse:


> Já estive algumas vezes nesse local e é espectacular, mas costuma ter menos agua.
> 
> Uma foto que encontrei na net para comparação.
> 
> http://www.luuux.com/places/agroal-portugal-peaceful-and-healing-place



De facto, impressionante.

Fiz a comparação directa:







A caudal do Tejo a chegar ao Fratel disparou.
E o caudal do Douro, a chegar a Miranda do Douro, também tem estado a aumentar.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> O preço da electricidade devia descer, com tudo tão cheio, mas somos um país africano nesses aspectos .



O preço da electricidade vai é subir!

Primeiro entra a eólica e das PREs na rede, a custo exorbitante. E a produção da mesma tem sido de tal ordem que é exportada a custo zero!

Portanto paga-se caro, para vender a zero.

A hídrica, como se vê, vai por água a baixo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos:

Barragem do Fratel esta tarde (~3400 m3/s): 





Barragem da Pracana (??? m3/s): 










Fotos tiradas por Diana Marquês


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

Albufeira da barragem do Cabril.

antes...





agora...


----------



## Templariu (31 Mar 2013 às 21:08)

Hoje
Agroal (Tomar/ourém)





Tomar









Constância


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Mar 2013 às 21:41)

Leiria: rio Lis e rio Lena


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

> *Subida do caudal do Tejo vai complicar situação nas zonas ribeirinhas*
> 
> (Em atualização) O caudal do rio Tejo deverá subir nas próximas horas e trazer mais dificuldades às zonas ribeirinhas. Dezenas de estradas estão cortadas, duas povoações estão isoladas e outras duas estão em risco. Na região de Campo Maior, a subida do rio Xévora deixou duas centenas de pessoas isoladas que estão a ser resgatadas pela Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...


JN.pt

Às 21h estavam a chegar a Fratel *3512,5m3/s*.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

amanhã é acordar e ir ver o rio sorraia


----------



## efcm (1 Abr 2013 às 00:19)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, impressionante.
> 
> Fiz a comparação directa:





Agroal (Tomar/ourém)






Esta comparação é de facto impressionante... não sei qual a diferença temporal entre as 2 imagens de cheia mas acredito que não seja muita.


----------



## Templariu (1 Abr 2013 às 00:26)

efcm disse:


> Agroal (Tomar/ourém)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e a mais recente é esta :






foto de Arlindo Custódio
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.336929953095755.1073741829.100003362582993&type=1


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 00:58)

Continua a subir o caudal do Tejo a chegar ao Fratel.
Já está praticamente nos 3800m3/s.

Cabril mantém os 300m3/s.







A Monte da Vinha (Guadiana), o caudal também não para de aumentar.
Do lado espanhol, a bacia do Guadiana está >90%.

Mas os dados mais alarmantes são os de Almourol.
Talvez seja um erro. É que nunca vi o gráfico assim.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 01:09)

AnDré disse:


> Mas os dados mais alarmantes são os de Almourol.
> Talvez seja um erro. É que nunca vi o gráfico assim.



Pois... realmente... e estão a faltar os dados do caudal...

Fazendo uma coisa que não se deve fazer... Pois o caudal há-se ser bastante superior se esses valores referentes a Almourol forem reais...

Mas se tínhamos nos últimos dados 9.81 metros e um caudal de 4175.88, agora com 13.37 metros (por regra de três simples) será de _*5691.29 m3/s*_!!! No mínimo... pois teoricamente (e no local concreto) quanto maior a cota maior a largura o que daria um caudal bastante maior... 

Volto a dizer que isto é especulação, dado os dados que temos, e se os valores referentes à altimetria da água forem realmente reais... o que me custa a um pouco a acreditar...


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 01:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pois... realmente... e estão a faltar os dados do caudal...
> 
> Fazendo uma coisa que não se deve fazer... Pois o caudal há-se ser bastante superior se esses valores referentes a Almourol forem reais...
> 
> ...



Deve ser mesmo real.
Quando o caudal em Almourol era de 4175,88m3/s, o caudal de descarga no Fratel era na ordem dos 2300m3/s.

Agora no Fratel estão 3800m3/s. Mais 1500m3/s.

Se somarmos os 1500 aos 4175,88m3/s temos um caudal a rondar os 5700m3/s.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 01:42)

Estarão a aproveitar as marés para se livrarem da água?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 02:13)

O SNIRH actualiza as estações com períodos de tempo muito esquisitos... hehe

Nova de Almourol...




Os seja.. os dados são mesmo reais. A estação perdeu a capacidade de calculo de caudal... e em 40 minutos temos mais 9 centímetros verticais de água...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 02:15)

Agreste disse:


> Estarão a aproveitar as marés para se livrarem da água?



A maré baixa foi as 00:26...
Já está a subir e o caudal continua a aumentar...


----------



## stormy (1 Abr 2013 às 02:27)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A maré baixa foi as 00:26...
> Já está a subir e o caudal continua a aumentar...



A maré no caso do Tejo não deve importar muito, salvo talvez ali a Vila Franca, ou a uma ou outra localidade ali tipo Porto Alto...porque para Lisboa não há crise, por muito má que seja a cheia não se nota em Lisboa, o estuário é grande...há tanto espaço que na maré cheia a agua continua a entrar vinda do mar ( ao contrario do Douro, que quando tá em cheia o caudal é tal e o estuario é tão estreito que a maré não consegue entrar).


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 02:48)

O caudal do Guadiana em Monte da Vinha (fronteira), não pára de aumentar.
Os últimos dados que tenho do Alqueva, davam conta que dia 27 a barragem estava a 97%.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 02:58)

AnDré disse:


> O caudal do Guadiana em Monte da Vinha (fronteira), não pára de aumentar.
> Os últimos dados que tenho do Alqueva, davam conta que dia 27 a barragem estava a 97%.



Tento em conta que ainda ai falta a agua do Degebe (abriu hoje comportas - Monte Novo), Dodelim, Alcarrache, Confretes, Lucefécit (também tem a barragem a descarregar, embora que pequena), que são as maiores entre o Monte da Vinha e a Barragem do Alqueva.

Acredito que sejam mais uns 500m3/s que estão a chegar..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 03:39)

E a aumentar.
Actualmente: 
Tejo: Efluente do Fratel: 3919m3/s
Guadiana: Hidrométrica Monte da Vinha: 2039m3/s


----------



## talingas (1 Abr 2013 às 05:00)

Só aqui de São Mamede, Portalegre, vai uma "boa" contribuição para o caudal do Tejo. Rio Sever este Domingo de Páscoa. [ame="http://youtu.be/NL-wp0sDKK0"]http://youtu.be/NL-wp0sDKK0[/ame]


----------



## talingas (1 Abr 2013 às 05:07)

Os restantes cursos de água de São Mamede, principais fontes da barragem do Caia, também já levaram ás primeiras descargas de superfície do ano, durante o passado domingo de Páscoa.[ame="http://youtu.be/wGgPkG6SMBw"]http://youtu.be/wGgPkG6SMBw[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 08:24)

Monte da Vinha com* 2863,75*m3/s às 6h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 10:49)

Monte da Vinha já com 3431m3/s!


01 de abril de 2013
*Alqueva iniciou descargas controladas*
A Barragem de Alqueva iniciou esta noite uma operação de descargas controladas através de
dois descarregadores, um de meio fundo e um de superfície.
Esta operação visa controlar o volume de água armazenada na albufeira de Alqueva uma vez
que o seu nível de enchimento, 151,98, se aproximou da sua cota máxima, 152 metros.
A albufeira da barragem de Alqueva atinge a sua cota máxima aos 152 metros, corresponden do a um armazenamento de 4 150 hm 3, podendo atingir a cota 153 se as suas descargas registarem o caudal milenar, isto é, 12 mil m 3 /segundo. Nesta altura o débito total da barragem de Alqueva é de 2 400 m 3 /segundo, correspondendo a 800 m 3 /segundo das duas c entrais hidroelétricas e 1 600 m 3 /segundo nos dois descarregadores, registando - se neste momento uma tendência para uma ligeira descida do nível de armazenamento.
Em consequência destas descargas, a barragem de Pedrógão, 23 km a jusante de Alqueva,
também se encontra a descarregar, situação que leva a um aumento de caudal no rio Guadiana, circunstancia que foi previamente comunicada aos Serviços de Proteção Civil.
A EDIA aconselha que os utilizadores do rio Guadiana ou das suas margens, nomeadamente
pescador es e pastores, tenham em atenção este aumento de caudal do rio.
As descargas controladas na barragem de Alqueva irão manter - se apenas durante o tempo necessário ao controlo da cota na sua albufeira.

Fonte: EDIA


Pela primeira vez o Alqueva abriu um dos descarregadores de superfície!!!! 
Estando também a fazer a sua maior descarga de sempre 2400m3/s. 1000m3/s superior a qualquer anterior.



Edit: Monte da Vinha a 3635 às 10h
Mais uma vez... Monte da Vinha - 3760m3/s as 11h


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 12:57)

Por Agreste no Seguimento Sul


Agreste disse:


> Cheias em Mértola. (Fotos Campo Arqueológico de Mértola)
> 
> Parece-me que o cais de amarração dos barcos ficou submerso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 13:12)

Cá está o Pedrogão hoje:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 14:26)

Monte da Vinha nos ~3900 m3/s

Maior cheia do Guadiana a jusante do Pedrogão dos últimos 11 anos (fecho do Alqueva) no mínimo...
Alguém registos disto?


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 14:28)

mas que linda cheia que para aqui vai no sorraia

aqui é aqui perto na ponte do rebolo, ou pelos onde o rio passa, porque ponte já não se vê  :
















agora aqui é em coruche:
-na baixa junto ao rio:









































-agora aqui é em coruche mas a vista lá de cima:


















está mesmo muitooooo cheio, já a algum tempo que não via o rio sorraia assim tão cheio, se não fosse o muro que fizeram ai ui coruche já estava metade ou mais de metade completamente inundado, a baixa já estava tipo Veneza  , eu a ir na estrada ao lado do muro já ia a ver o rio da minha altura e depois lá no parque o rio já estava sobre a minha cabeça lá do outro lado do muro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 15:07)

Reportagem de hoje da SIC com o Alqueva a descarregar:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/04/01/comportas-da-barragem-do-alqueva-foram-abertas

Pelo que sei de amigos meus que estão agora no paredão, foi fechada a descarga e meio fundo e aberta uma segunda superficial. 
Aumentando certamente o efluente.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2013 às 15:43)

Rio Mondego, na zona da Praia Fluvial de Palheiros/Zorro, perto de Coimbra.

No Verão:






Agora:





fonte


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 15:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Reportagem de hoje da SIC com o Alqueva a descarregar:
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/04/01/comportas-da-barragem-do-alqueva-foram-abertas
> 
> Pelo que sei de amigos meus que estão agora no paredão, foi fechada a descarga e meio fundo e aberta uma segunda superficial.
> Aumentando certamente o efluente.



No Monte da Vinha já anda pelos 4 mil m3/s. Deve ser o pico da cheia pelo menos por agora. Quarta-feira chegará mais água.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 16:16)

No Chança (depois de Alqueva) também há bastante água: Andévalo a 86,5% e Chanza a 95,6% nas serras de Huelva.






Já com nºs de Março actualizados:

Beliche - 48Hm3 de água (93,6%)
Odeleite - 126Hm3 de água (96,9%)

Inverno no Algarve explicado em 2 momentos:Novembro (Out-Nov de 53,2% para 74,8%) e Março (Fev-Mar de 80,0% para 96,9%).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 16:48)

Fotografia do Alqueva a descarregar. 













Um descarregador esquerdo de superfície + um de meio fundo + as 2 hidroeléctricas, mais um pequeno repuxo do lado direito. 


Mais a jusante está a aumentar também a de Pedrogão:





*Fotos de Ivan Valério*


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 18:05)

estão aqui mais fotos da cheia do rio sorraia

https://www.facebook.com/municipiocoruche/photos_stream


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 18:28)

Conjunto de 35 fotografias desta tarde e outras 30 da parte da manhã da Câmara Municipal de Mértola sobre as cheias no Guadiana.

O pico da cheia no Monte da Vinha já passou. O caudal diminuiu ligeiramente...


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2013 às 18:34)

Ponte Açude, em Coimbra:





fonte










fonte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2013 às 19:00)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, impressionante.
> 
> Fiz a comparação directa:
> 
> ...


Ainda subiu mais:


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:07)

Desculpem a ignorância, mas porque as barragens do sul estão a fazer tantas descargas se não choveu assim tanto por lá? por exemplo o Lima deveria estar muito mais alto do que está visto que no gerês cairam mais de 400 mm este mês e no entanto o rio mantem.se num caudal quase normal, será que no sul fazem mal gestão das barragens?


----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:28)

não apenas contam com o que as barragens espanholas vão debitar não te esqueças que não esta so a chuver em portugal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 19:33)

1337 disse:


> Desculpem a ignorância, mas porque as barragens do sul estão a fazer tantas descargas se não choveu assim tanto por lá? por exemplo o Lima deveria estar muito mais alto do que está visto que no gerês cairam mais de 400 mm este mês e no entanto o rio mantem.se num caudal quase normal, será que no sul fazem mal gestão das barragens?



A bacia do Guadiana não se restringe ao Alentejo... E ontem pelo Alentejo que drena para o Guadiana choveu muito também. Mas por toda a bacia do Guadiana espanhol ontem choveu muito. Se juntarmos toda a agua já armazenada com a a saturação dos solos, toda a que chega ás albufeiras tem de ser libertada. O Guadiana é rio muito aprisionado. Tem cerca de 28 barragens. Ora se muitas estiverem cheias muitas vão ter de descarregar. E é este o resultado, um rio que por estes dias anda "livre".


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2013 às 19:34)

Não se esqueçam também que o rio guadiana é alimentado principalmente por ribeiras de escorrência, que são caracterizadas por solos muito xistosos e bastante impermeáveis. E choveu bastante em todo o Alentejo e Extremadura espanhola nos ultimos dias. Perfeitamente normal...


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:57)

camrov8 disse:


> não apenas contam com o que as barragens espanholas vão debitar não te esqueças que não esta so a chuver em portugal



Eu não me esqueço, até porque o Lima nasce em espanha também, agora aí tem uma precipitação de cerca de 160/ 170 mm este mês, aqui tivemos 400 mm quase em toda a área que o rio atravessa e no entanto as descargas que fizeram não foi nada de especial, eu acho que realmente há falta competencia ou coisa do género, não é so culpa da muita chuva que caiu de certo..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 20:13)

1337 disse:


> eu acho que realmente há falta competência ou coisa do género, não é so culpa da muita chuva que caiu de certo..



Off topic:
As barragens da bacia do Guadiana (e do Tejo) estão a descarregar por falta de competência???


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 20:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> As barragens da bacia do Guadiana e do Tejo estão a descarregar por falta de competência???



Não, eu tou a falar no armazenamento, como é que num local onde chove o dobro ou o triplo do que no teu local descarrega muito menos do que aí?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2013 às 20:24)

1337 disse:


> Não, eu tou a falar no armazenamento, como é que num local onde chove o dobro ou o triplo do que no teu local descarrega muito menos do que aí?



Eu não sei, mas pode haver diferenças nas capacidades e outros factores.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2013 às 20:27)

O Rio Lima ao pé do Tejo e do Guadiana, é uma ribeira... nao se pode comparar as abrangencias de areas do Lima com o Tejo e Guadiana... Acho a discussão inutil...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 20:27)

1337 disse:


> Não, eu tou a falar no armazenamento, como é que num local onde chove o dobro ou o triplo do que no teu local descarrega muito menos do que aí?



Estas a falar de uma bacia de puro clima mediterrânico, onde toda a pinga de água que se deita fora sem fazer falta faz falta em caso de seca... Há um certo receio de descarregar sem se atingir o NPA... E se depois não chove para repor? Pois... Se bem que as cheias até estão a ver bem controladas no Guadiana.. é o quarto maior rio da PI, e era um dos mais perigosos antes das barragens... Não vejo qual a falta de competência ou pânico...
Actualmente a gestão de barragens na PI está bastante bem coordenada...

E não... Não choveu pouco nos últimos dias na bacia do Guadiana... 
Ontem:
Badajoz: 40.1mm
San Pablo de los Montes: 40.6mm
(no todas as estações rondam os 30/40 mm)

A juntar alguns solos impermeáveis de xisto e granito, mais os restantes totalmente saturados....

__________________________________



			
				]ToRnAdO[;374455 disse:
			
		

> O Rio Lima ao pé do Tejo e do Guadiana, é uma ribeira... nao se pode comparar as abrangencias de areas do Lima com o Tejo e Guadiana... Acho a discussão inutil...



Ora nem mais! Esse é outro muito importante factor.. 




Peço fim a este Off Tópic


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2013 às 20:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Estas a falar de uma bacia de puro clima mediterrânico, onde toda a pinga de água que se deita fora sem fazer falta faz falta em caso de seca... Há um certo receio de descarregar sem se atingir o NPA... E se depois não chove para repor? Pois... Se bem que as cheias até estão a ver bem controladas no Guadiana.. é o quarto maior rio da PI, e era um dos mais perigosos antes das barragens... Não vejo qual a falta de competência ou pânico...
> Actualmente a gestão de barragens na PI está bastante bem coordenada...
> 
> E não... Não choveu pouco nos últimos dias na bacia do Guadiana...
> ...



Ok, não me leves a mal só queria encontrar uma justificação razoável, claro que as dimensões de um e outro nem se comparam,

Fim do off topic.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 20:58)

Orá cá está algo muito bom:




Só falta o Arade por 1.9%.. 

Fonte:
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2013 às 21:05)

1337 disse:


> Não, eu tou a falar no armazenamento, como é que num local onde chove o dobro ou o triplo do que no teu local descarrega muito menos do que aí?



São outras realidades, objectivos, finalidades, etc, não os compares dessa forma ... 

Ainda há dias atrás comentei esse assunto com o André, na altura  googlando descobri que por exemplo a Barragem de La Serena em Espanha, da bacia do Guadiana, que também é uma barragem enorme (supostamente a 3ª de maior capacidade da Europa, logo a seguir ao Alqueva), abriu as comportas há dias atrás, e foi apenas a 2ª vez que o fez desde que foi construída em 1990, há 23 anos atrás. 
A única altura em que descarregou antes desta vez foi em 1997, que foi um ano de imensa chuva e algumas tragédias. O Alqueva abriu comportas em 2011 porque provavelmente havia uma estratégia mais agressiva de a encher o mais rápido que fosse possível, também compreensível.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny3tROQ-Qgk"]Desembalse "La Serena" - YouTube[/ame]



> 27 de marzo de 2013- El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente
> (MAGRAMA), a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, ha
> autorizado hoy el desembalse de la presa de La Serena (Badajoz). Se trata del
> embalse con mayor capacidad de España y el tercero más grande de Europa con
> ...






> 16 AÑOS DESPUÉS
> El embalse de La Serena (Badajoz), el más grande de España, abre sus compuertas por segunda vez en su historia
> http://www.europapress.es/extremadu...rtas-segunda-vez-historia-20130327153540.html



Suponho eu, que as barragens do Sul da PI sejam geridas com maior "risco", a água é muito mais "preciosa", pelo que não são geridas com tanta flexibilidade como as barragens mais a norte, em que deixam baixar imenso a cota inter-anual. Penso eu que é compreensível... Hoje estão a transbordar, mas a sul não se sabe se é já daqui a 2 ou 3 anos que transbordam de novo, ou se demora 10 ou 15 ou mais anos. É muito mais incerto.

Só por curiosidade, quer uma quer outra barragem (falo do Alqueva também) levaram imensas décadas a ser planeadas e construídas, desde o tempo das ditaduras em ambos os países, e ao longo das décadas muita gente e peritos diziam/temiam que nunca encheriam por falta de água.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2013 às 21:20)

Mais um vídeo do Alqueva hoje:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=621068974576848&set=vb.100000212522501&type=2&theater

Obrigado Eduardo Sequeira


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:46)

boas

fui até à Barragem da Aguieira, está praticamente cheia, já há muito tempo que não a via descarregar pelas laterais:


----------



## duero (1 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Hoy el rio PISUERGA afluente del Duero, registró 1022 m3/sg en Valladolid. Durante toda la mañana unas 6 horas, el caudal supero los 1000 m3/sg.


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 22:01)

Mais abaixo em Alcoutim o cais velho também está debaixo de água...


----------



## duero (1 Abr 2013 às 22:17)




----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 23:00)

Mais abaixo no Pomarão, o cais também afundou...






Descargas no Chança ao cair da noite e já com menos intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

1337 disse:


> Ok, não me leves a mal só queria encontrar uma justificação razoável, claro que as dimensões de um e outro nem se comparam,
> 
> Fim do off topic.



Além de tudo o que já foi dito, há que ter em conta que estamos no final de Março/inicio de Abril.
Nesta altura o normal, na região sul, é que a evapotranspiração já seja superior à precipitação. E há toda uma longa estação seca pela frente.

Por isso, até Março, há que armazenar o máximo possível de água, porque chuvas de Abril e Maio, a sul, já não enchem barragens. E depois só lá para fins de Novembro/Dezembro é que volta a haver água para encher.

Tomemos como exemplo este gráfico da albufeira da barragem do Roxo, no Alentejo.







(No período entre 06/2009 a 05/2010 não houve dados).

As linhas a vermelho são o mês de Março.
Bem se vê de desse mês em diante o volume de água da barragem estabiliza.

Este ano, no inicio de Março a barragem do Roxo estava a rondar os 80%. Hoje está nos 100%.


----------



## vagas (1 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

Boas, esta tarde fui dar uma volta ao Pêgo do Altar em Alcacer do Sal deixo aqui umas fotos e uma filmagem no momento em que abriram um pouco mais as comportas
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMrP2qfFmms&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 23:30)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Monte da Vinha nos ~3900 m3/s
> 
> Maior cheia do Guadiana a jusante do Pedrogão dos últimos 11 anos (fecho do Alqueva) no mínimo...
> Alguém registos disto?



O snirh não tem média horária, mas tem média diária.
Hoje o caudal médio diário em Monte da Vinha deve terminar nos ~3200m3/s.


Entre o período 04/10/1979 a 30/04/2001, os valores mais elevados que encontrei foram:

06/11/1997: *4855,21m3/s* - Grandes cheias no Alentejo! (Daí até 2000 não há dados disponíveis).

08/02/2001: 3011,22m3/s.

Entre 04/10/1979 até dia 15/10/1997 dá dados para todos os dias. Nesses 18 anos o volume nunca superou os 2000m3/s (valores médios diários).

Fica o vídeo das descargas do Alqueva desta tarde:


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Abr 2013 às 01:12)

Deixo agora aqui umas fotografias do Rio Tejo junto a Belver e ainda a Barragem de Belver. Notem que nalgumas comportas a água passava por cima, apesar de ser uma situação normal.


----------



## F_R (2 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Um pequeno contributo desta manhã aqui na zona de Abrantes, as fotos foram tiradas do Castelo e de telemóvel daí a fraca qualidade

vista para o Rossio ao Sul do Tejo, dá para ver a zona marginal (Aquapolis) ainda inundada






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Vista para a zona do Pego






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Abr 2013 às 16:26)

Guadiana
Monte da Vinha volta a aumentar e a bater novo recorde de caudal de entrada no Alqueva, com ~4150m3/s. 

Tento em conta que o Alqueva está a debitar 2600 m3/s (ontem) é possível que sejam obrigados a aumentar o caudal de saída. Pois durante a noite o de entrada nunca desceu dos 3800m3/s.

EDIT: 16h- 4334m3/s


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Abr 2013 às 18:12)

Barragem do Cabril - Rio Zêzere, cerca das 17h.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2013 às 18:24)

A precipitação é esperada mais para o centro e sul. Talvez em espanha já estejam a tentar ganhar capacidade. Mas 4300 m3/s é uma brutalidade de água.


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2013 às 19:52)

*4568,53m3/s* em Monta da Vinha!






Entretanto o caudal a chegar ao Fratel caiu para metade.
A situação no Ribatejo, deverá a partir de agora normalizar gradualmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2013 às 20:25)

No Algarve, as albufeiras ainda têem encaixe para aguentarem um Abril chuvoso e seria bom que assim fosse. A Albufeira de Odelouca ainda só tem 79.4% da sua capacidade, a do Arade subiu +51% em relação a Fevereiro, a do Funcho subiu +34.5% em relação a Fevereiro e a do Beliche subiu +20% em relação a Fevereiro.

Este ano, joga-se a água fora, daqui a 2/3 anos andasse a rezar para chover. 

Eu até concordo com o 1337 disse ontem, o Centro e Sul não estão preparados, para chuva em excesso, o Minho este Inverno teve dias com mais de 100 mm e os estragos são quase inexistentes, se esses 100 mm num dia caiem em Lisboa, no Algarve era um verdadeiro caos. As maiores tragédias em termos de precipitação ocorreram sempre no Sul e raramente acontecem no Norte.


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Abr 2013 às 21:01)

Eu acho que faz falta uns transvases entre o Douro / Tejo e as albufeiras do Alentejo e Algarve.

Tantos milhares de euros da União Europeia que foram despejados pelo país fora em coisas inuteis e nunca se fizeram obras destas...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Abr 2013 às 21:17)

*Actualiza Monta da Vinha para os 4689m3/s!! *

Abre mais Alqueva!!! hehe

Essa possibilidade de transvases não são assim tão lineares... Há que ter em contas inúmeros factores.   
Geologia existente... que nesse caso são puramente granitos do maciço Hercínico para o caso de estarmos a falar de um túnel (obra extraordinariamente dispendiosa para transportar água... Ou vamos querer falar de um aqueduto/conduta superficial que ligue ambas as bacias? Este teria de ter uns belos diâmetros... Sim já se transvaga do Guadiana para o Sado. Mas é muitooo dispendioso. Depois é o problema com as espécies de microorganismos, algas e peixes que se iriam misturar entre bacias de uma forma alucinante, coisa que já existe mesmo sem os transvaga... 

E neste caso justificar-se-ia? Estão todas as barragens praticamente cheias... que iamos fazer com as transvagas? Tudo bem que a água em anos de seca faz falta... Mas em anos húmidos como a primavera que estamos a ter temos de a libertar para o mar. Faz parte... Já para não falar no aprisionamento sedimentar pelas albufeiras.. que nestas situação sempre deixam passar alguma coisinha, mais que não seja no troço entre a ultima albufeira e a foz dos rios.. Pois a erosão costeira são é obra das "alterações climáticas e aquecimento global"!!!


EDIT:
*Actualiza Monta da Vinha para os 4810m3/s!! *
Os espanhoes estão com medo do dia de amanha... 
Atenção ao Alqueva... Estou curioso a saber como vai reagir... Era bonito ver mais comportas abertas mas isso vai começar a causar danos a jusante. 
Pois o Alqueva em si está certamente já acima dos 152m, isto porque as descargas não superaram os 2600m3/s e o caudal de entrada não desceu dos 3800m3/s. Sendo agora o caudal de entrada de 4810m3/s. O que significa que está o saldo de entrada é bastante positivo desde ontem! O Alqueva vai ter de abrir mais ou está a "testar" o seu limite de cheia aos 153m de modo a não causar danos a jusante


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2013 às 22:12)

Imagens do Satélite Terra do dia de hoje:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=&subset=Europe_3_01&date=04/02/2013

Imagem  True Color - resolução 250 metros:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013092.terra.250m
Reparem na quantidade de sedimentos em suspensão transportados   no  estuário do Tejo,foz do Guadiana e ao longo de todo o litoral. Pena a nebolusidade não deixar ver todas as albufeiras e rios.

Imagem Bandas 7-2-1 - resolução 250 metros:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013092.terra.721.250m
É visivel a dimensão da cheia no rio Tejo e no Rio Sorraia


----------



## duero (2 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, as albufeiras ainda têem encaixe para aguentarem um Abril chuvoso e seria bom que assim fosse. A Albufeira de Odelouca ainda só tem 79.4% da sua capacidade, a do Arade subiu +51% em relação a Fevereiro, a do Funcho subiu +34.5% em relação a Fevereiro e a do Beliche subiu +20% em relação a Fevereiro.
> 
> Este ano, joga-se a água fora, daqui a 2/3 anos andasse a rezar para chover.
> 
> Eu até concordo com o 1337 disse ontem, o Centro e Sul não estão preparados, para chuva em excesso, o Minho este Inverno teve dias com mais de 100 mm e os estragos são quase inexistentes, se esses 100 mm num dia caiem em Lisboa, no Algarve era um verdadeiro caos. As maiores tragédias em termos de precipitação ocorreram sempre no Sul e raramente acontecem no Norte.



Esas tragedias son debidas al planeamiento urbano. No conozco el Sur portugues mas el Sur de España la población construye casas en áreas donde el rio en época de inundación desborda.

La gente piensa que si esa zona es seca, lo es siempre, mas cada 4 o 5 años vienen las inundaciones y entonces esas zonas se llenan de agua.

Además de eso, los sistemas hidrográficos son mas anárquicos en el Sur, y la red hidrográfica muchas veces casi seca no está preparada para fuertes precipitaciones.

Las lluvias en el Sur además son mas violentas, pueden caer 100 mm en dos o tres horas, mientras que en el Norte esos 100 mm caen en 4 días.


----------



## 1337 (2 Abr 2013 às 22:33)

duero disse:


> Esas tragedias son debidas al planeamiento urbano. No conozco el Sur portugues mas el Sur de España la población construye casas en áreas donde el rio en época de inundación desborda.
> 
> La gente piensa que si esa zona es seca, lo es siempre, mas cada 4 o 5 años vienen las inundaciones y entonces esas zonas se llenan de agua.
> 
> ...



Em 4 dias? que ecagero, em Dezembro caiu num dia 101 mm, este março em 48 horas caíram 120 mm, a chuva no norte apesar de ser mais estratiforme não quer dizer que não seja forte


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2013 às 22:34)

Barragem do Roxo em descargas vista pelo Diário do Alentejo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Em jeito de offtopic, só para perceber a dimensão que está a entrar no Alqueva:

Um autocarro de turismo tem cerca de 117,6 m3 segundo as dimensões deste fabricante nacional: http://www.caetanobus.pt/wps/wcm/connect/caetanobus/CaetanoBus/menu/produtos/caetano/winner/

Ora, 4.810 m3 / 117,6 m3 = 40,9 autocarros por segundo a entrar no Alqueva !

(espero não me ter enganado na matemática)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Abr 2013 às 23:04)

Sobe novamente Monta da Vinha para os 4934m3/s!!


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2013 às 23:10)

Alqueva vai ter de descarregar mais água... a cheia em Mértola e Alcoutim deve ser enorme.


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Abr 2013 às 23:17)

Já agora, onde se podem ver esses dados em tempo real ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Abr 2013 às 23:18)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Já agora, onde se podem ver esses dados em tempo real ?



Os poucos que há aqui:
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2013 às 23:21)

Infelizmente o SAIH (Sistema Automatico de Información Hidrologica) do Guadiana espanhol está fora da rede.

http://sig.magrama.es/saih/


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Abr 2013 às 23:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Os poucos que há aqui:
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2



Obrigado, neste momento, mostra apenas asteriscos  !!!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2013 às 00:20)

A diferença entre norte e sul não se coloca apenas na quantidade de precipitação, mas na bacia hidrográfica de cada rio e nas características geo-morfológicas de cada uma delas.

O rio Douro tem uma bacia hidrográfica de 97.603 km².
O rio Tejo tem uma bacia hidrográfica de 80 600 km².
O rio Guadiana tem uma bacia hidrográfica de 66 800 km².

A norte os declives são mais acentuados, a pluviosidade é mais alta e devido ao terreno a população está afastada do leito de cheia.
Já no sul, apesar da menor pluviosidade, as condições de terreno, com muito pouca inclinação e a sazonalidade das chuvas, levaram a que muitos leitos de cheia, mesmo a vários km de distância dos rios, fossem ocupados pelas populações ao longo dos séculos.
Não admira que no rio Douro, mesmo com caudais acima dos 5000 m3\seg, dificilmente as populações são afectadas. Para que isso aconteça, de forma quase marginal, os caudais terão de ser na ordem dos 10000 m3\seg ou superiores.
Ora valores desta grandeza no sul levariam a consequências desastrosas, mesmo ruinosas para muitas populações.
Felizmente que hoje em dia as barragens destes grandes rios evitaram grandes sustos. As descargas foram controladas, as populações avisadas a tempo.

Mas poderá chegar o dia em que tudo se conjugue: anos húmidos sucessivos, com meses seguidos de fortes chuvas e caudais muito acima dos registados este ano - nessa altura as consequências poderão ser gravosas e nem as barragens conseguirão amainar as águas.
A pergunta passa apenas por perguntar "quando?"...


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 00:42)

São modos de vida diferentes. O sul é a horta da europa. Tens de estar perto do rio para ter água.

Monte da Vinha a 5085m3/s


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 01:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para que isso aconteça, de forma quase marginal, os caudais terão de ser na ordem dos 10000 m3\seg ou superiores.



Também não é bem assim Aristocrata.

Na Régua, no Sábado, passaram em média 2782,87m3/s.
Foi o valor mais alto do inverno. 

6200m3/s passaram nas cheias de Março de 2001. Daí até 10000m3/s...

E mesmo em Crestuma, um valor de 10000m3/s é extremamente difícil. (Valor médio diário).
No Sábado andou nos 4490,94m3/s e no Porto a cota já ia assim:






Em 2001, não chegou aos 9000m3/s.

O máximo dos últimos anos foi de 9362,0m3/s nas grandes cheias de 1996.
Vídeo:



--------------------------

Por fim, há que ter em atenção que em todas as bacias, o grosso da área está em Espanha. E em Espanha, a precipitação até tem caído mais nas bacias a sul, visto que a precipitação na bacia do Douro cai praticamente toda no litoral português, ou seja, a água chega rapidamente à foz..






Como é percetível na imagem seguinte, a 26 de Março, já a bacia do Guadiana (e do Guadalquivir) estavam em pleno, para aguentarem a estação seca que nunca se sabe quanto tempo vai durar... E depois ainda caiu toda esta chuva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 01:37)

Deixo mais uma descarga Barragem do Chança-Pomarão ontem:

"As 4 comportas da Barragem do Chança-Pomarão abertas hoje 1 Abril 2013,um espectáculo raro e que juntamente com a subida do nível do Guadiana obriga a população das zonas mais baixas do Pomarão a pôr os seus haveres a salvo" (Jose Zarcos Tirado Palma)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=472283536176769&set=o.155947664432830&type=2&theater


----------



## I_Pereira (3 Abr 2013 às 01:38)

Um filme de dia 1 na Barragem da Aguieira. Também passei no Açude da Raiva mas lá não filmei. Há fotos mas ainda não peguei nelas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 01:50)

Até já aborrece postar os aumentos do Monte da Vinha. Mas assim fica aqui registado para mais tarde recordar... hehehe

Sobe novamente Monta da Vinha para os 5370m3/s!!

Abre mais Alqueva.....


EDIT: 
*5556m3/s*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 02:59)

Aparentemente algo de muito interessante se vai passar no Guadiana... 
Vamos ver muita água a descer o rio


*Mais de 600 pessoas retiradas perto de Badajoz devido ao perigo de inundações*
03 | 04 | 2013   01.53H

A localidade de Barbaño (Badajoz/Espanha) foi evacuada na terça-feira e os seus 659 habitantes foram retirados para o polidesportivo da localidade de Montijo face à ameaça de inundações, informou o Governo da Extremadura.

A direção técnica do Plano Especial de Proteção Civil decretou a evacuação "preventiva" daquele município e os seus 659 habitantes foram levados para o polidesportivo de Montijo, município ao qual pertence a localidade de Barbaño, informa a agência Efe.

O Governo da Extremadura enviou uma frota de 12 autocarros para proceder à evacuação da localidade, assim como várias ambulâncias para retirar algumas dezenas de pessoas com dificuldades e que vivem naquela povoação.
Fonte: Destak/Lusa



EDIT: 
Em Monte da Vinha passam *5719m3/s*

Novamente aumento: *5912m3/s*


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 09:07)

Monte da Vinha: 6750 m3/s!!! 

Vai ser uma grande cheia!


----------



## meko60 (3 Abr 2013 às 09:38)

No dia 1 deste mês,mais de metade do consumo energético em Portugal era assegurado pela produção hidráulica.Dum consumo total de 6,596GW,
3511GW são imputáveis à produção hidráulica.
No ano passado o valor de produção hidráulica no mesmo dia era apenas de
1,458GW.Diferença abismal


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 10:26)

Desconheço as consequencias, mas a entrada no Alqueva já ultrapassou os 7.000 m3/s.
Imagino que o valor seja ligeiramente superior já que devem existir outras ribeiras que correm para lá.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 10:40)

Impressionante o caudal em Monte da Vinha! 







Quero crer que não vão descargar tamanho volume e que vão adoptar a cota dos 153m no Alqueva. Penso que uma descarga dessa ordem teria avultados prejuízos.

De qualquer maneira os Espanhois devem estar a precaver-se por causa da precipitação prevista para hoje.
Nos próximos dias o volume deverá baixar consideravelmente, dada a pouca precipitação prevista para o resto da semana.

Quanto ao Tejo, gradualmente vai diminuindo o caudal.
Em Almourol já está dentro das margens, segundo o snirh.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 11:44)

Mais uns m3... 7250m3/s. Deve ser o pico da cheia, não creio que suba muito mais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 11:47)

Agreste disse:


> Mais uns m3... 7250m3/s. Deve ser o pico da cheia, não creio que suba muito mais.


*

Subiu!!!
Monte da Vinha a 7538m3/s!!!!*


Ninguem diz nada. Nem ProCiv nem EDIA....
Uma cheia histórica... Há décadas largas que o Guadiana não transporta tanta água e como estão eles a gerir? Descarrega? Deixam subir ate aos 153? Era bom esclarecerem as pessoas... Uma declaração da EDIA não era mal pensado...


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 11:53)

Não é nesta bacia hidrográfica mas no El Pais noticiam que foi activado o plano de emergência na cabeceira do Guadalquivir. A bacia do Guadiana não é muito longe da do Guadalquivir.

«Los pantanos andaluces no dejan de recibir agua y la previsión es que sigan haciéndolo en los próximos días. Los de la cuenca del Guadalquivir y los de la cuenca atlántica andaluza son, junto con los del Guadiana, los que más llenos están de todo el país. Una situación que ha provocado que salten todas las alarmas, especialmente en la cuenca alta del Guadalquivir, en la provincia de Jaén, donde la Junta de Andalucía ha activado este martes el plan de emergencia ante el riesgo de inundaciones mayores en los próximos días a tenor de las previsiones meteorológicas e hidrológicas.»

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/02/andalucia/1364930081_426940.html


----------



## Raposeira (3 Abr 2013 às 11:53)

Com esses Valores (Monte da Vinha 7538m3/s ) no Tejo Teríamos uma grande mas grande cheia este ano ficamos pelos 5600m3/s no Almourol e foi o que foi com valores desses não sei.

Não conheço o vale do Guadiana mas deveria a Proteção Civil e a EDIA tomar posições imediatas pois penso que a coisa vai ficar muito complicada a jusante de Alqueva


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 11:57)

Apenas existe isto da EDIA, é documento público mais recente...
Feito hoje com dados de ontem.... -_- Onde ai já se mostra o saldo bastante positivo de caudal de entrada.

http://www.edia.pt/edia/images/docs/Agua/Boletins/20130403_boletimdiario.pdf


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

Parece que em VRSA já se especula se o rio transbordará. A última vez que tal sucedeu foi no ano em que a ponte da Foupana foi destruída pelas cheias, há cerca de dez anos.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 12:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Aparentemente algo de muito interessante se vai passar no Guadiana...
> Vamos ver muita água a descer o rio
> 
> 
> ...



O Jornal de Noticias completa a informação com o seguinte:



> A localidade de Barbaño (Badajoz/Espanha) foi evacuada e os seus 659 habitantes foram retirados para o polidesportivo da localidade de Montijo face à ameaça de inundações, informou o Governo da Extremadura.
> 
> A direção técnica do Plano Especial de Proteção Civil decretou a evacuação "preventiva" daquele município e os seus 659 habitantes foram levados para o polidesportivo de Montijo, município ao qual pertence a localidade de Barbaño, informa a agência Efe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 12:27)

O Público saiu com a notícia de o caudal hoje ser metade do de domingo e de a situação não preocupar as autoridades... 

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/localidade-espanhola-evacuada-no-guadiana-1589978


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 12:35)

O bom planeamento do território.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 12:39)

Agreste disse:


> O Público saiu com a notícia de o caudal hoje ser metade do de domingo e de a situação não preocupar as autoridades...
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/localidade-espanhola-evacuada-no-guadiana-1589978



???!!!

Até fico "mal" dos olhos com o que leio por ai.... 

Só assim naquela... Monte da vinha acaba de subir o caudal novamente para os *7702m3/s...*


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 12:40)

Alguém de Elvas... a Estação do Monte da Vinha é relativamente próxima. 

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-PT&ll=38.831551,-7.084572&spn=0.009344,0.01929&t=h&z=16


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2013 às 12:42)

O Expresso diz que não há perigo de cheias para hoje na bacia do Guadiana.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 12:45)

Faltam-nos os dados do Alqueva para perceber melhor a situação.

Segundo essa notícia do Público:



> A barragem chegou a encher por completo na segunda-feira, mas o seu nível baixou ligeiramente nos últimos dois dias, permitindo amortecer o caudal mais elevado que veio de Espanha, devido às chuvas desta madrugada.



Mas eventualmente a realidade agora já pode ser outra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 12:56)

Mantém-se em Monte da Vinha 7701.5 m3/s


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 12:56)

Sem acesso aos dados do Alqueva só podemos especular mas se o Monte da Vinha está a funcionar correctamente toda aquela água que está a entrar tem de ir parar a algum lado.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 13:08)

Badajoz






(c) Dani Báez






(c) sandriitaML


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 13:14)

Além do que está a passar no Monte da Vinha, não sei se as barragens do Lucefeit, Vigia e Monte-Novo estarão ou não a fazer alguma descarga para o Alqueva.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 13:24)

No resumo não técnico do estudo de impacto ambiental da barragem do Alqueva está previsto que:

_"a água poderá subir até à cota máxima de *153 m*, valor que corresponde, também, ao nível de máxima cheia (NMC) da albufeira do Alqueva."_

Há dias, quando se atingiu a cota máxima, estavamos a falar dos 152m. Neste momento poder-se-á estar a recorrer a "esse metro extra", o que ainda corresponde a um volume muito grande de água.

Mas isto sou apenas eu a especular.

Como já foi dito, falta-nos os dados do Alqueva...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Abr 2013 às 13:29)

meko60 disse:


> No dia 1 deste mês,mais de metade do consumo energético em Portugal era assegurado pela produção hidráulica.Dum consumo total de 6,596GW,
> 3511GW são imputáveis à produção hidráulica.
> No ano passado o valor de produção hidráulica no mesmo dia era apenas de
> 1,458GW.Diferença abismal



mas pagas o mesmo


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 13:32)

camrov8 disse:


> mas pagas o mesmo



Vais é pagar mais...

Ver o seguinte tópico:

 Energias renováveis abastecem o país há seis dias


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 13:37)

Seria interessante saber a area que ocupa a albufeira a 152m, para fazermos o calculo de que quantidade de água poderia levar nesse metro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 13:39)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Seria interessante saber a area que ocupa a albufeira a 152m, para fazermos o calculo de que quantidade de água poderia levar nesse metro.



Claro que sim... E por um lado é bom que utilizem esse metro... Se não a jusante vão ocorrer muitos problemas.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Abr 2013 às 13:42)

No Monte da Vinha o caudal continua a subir, *7899,94m3/s*.


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 13:44)

Entrei isto:

Cota do nível de pleno armazenamento - NPA (m) 152  
Cota do nível de máxima cheia - NMC (m) 152.8  
Cota do nível mínimo de exploração - NmE (m) 130  
Superfície inundável ao NPA (ha) 25000  
Folga em relação ao NMC (m) 1.2  
Folga em relação ao NPA (m) 2  

Agora matemática já não é comigo ...

Então significa de depois dos 152.8 (NMC) ainda pode subir mais 1,2 metros ? No total de 154m ? Isso deve ser água que nunca mais acaba...


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2013 às 13:45)

DaniFR disse:


> No Monte da Vinha o caudal continua a subir, *7899,94m3/s*.



lol...e ninguem avisa ninguem, o Publico diz que nada se passa..cambada de atrasados mentais e incompetentes que gerem estas coisas


----------



## Raposeira (3 Abr 2013 às 13:49)

A albufeira ocupa uma área com 1100 km de margens sendo o maior lado artificial da Europa

Superfície inundável ao NPA: 	25000 Ha

Capacidade total (dam3)	4150000 
Capacidade útil (dam3)	3117000 
Volume morto (dam3)	1033000


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 13:55)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....288684927895945.58393.288233031274468&type=1

Há pouco na página do facebook da Proteção Civil, a frisar o risco de cheias nas margens do Guadiana.


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 13:58)

stormy disse:


> lol...e ninguem avisa ninguem, o Publico diz que nada se passa..cambada de atrasados mentais e incompetentes que gerem estas coisas



Vai na volta os dados que escreveram é em relação à saída de água e não à entrada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 14:47)

Na RTP Informação disseram que a situação na Albufeira do Alqueva é crítica. A Albufeira já não encaixa mais água e vai ter que abrir as comportas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 14:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na RTP Informação disseram que a situação na Albufeira do Alqueva é crítica. A Albufeira já não encaixa mais água e vai ter que abrir as comportas.



Se calhar vão ter que abrir tudo, algo que nunca deve ter acontecido na vida.


----------



## Raposeira (3 Abr 2013 às 14:55)

As descargas que efectuou no inicio da semana foi a primeira vez que abriram as comportas de cima (descarregadores de Superficie)...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 14:57)

Em Badajoz ao meio dia de hoje ia assim:


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 15:39)

Supostamente, fotos de há pouco







(c) jaromero








(c) jaromero


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Abr 2013 às 15:46)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....288684927895945.58393.288233031274468&type=1
> 
> Há pouco na página do facebook da Proteção Civil, a frisar o risco de cheias nas margens do Guadiana.



Isto não é um organismo oficial. A protecção Civil tem site próprio www.prociv.pt e facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Protecção-Civil/299348498182


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Abr 2013 às 15:49)

Vince disse:


> Supostamente, fotos de há pouco



Tive segunda-feira no Alqueva e era um cenário idêntico. Não sei a comporta de superfície hoje está mais aberta. (Na segunda só tinham uma comporta de superfície aberta).
https://www.facebook.com/pedro.rebocho13?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=621068974576848


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Abr 2013 às 16:05)

Boas pessoal,
Alguem sabe como esta neste momento no Alqueva? Alguma informação de lá?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 16:05)

*Operação nas barragens regularizada e sem perigo de cheias*


> A operação nas barragens portuguesas e espanholas está regularizada devido à previsão de diminuição da precipitação para os próximos dias, disse hoje Rui Rodrigues, da Agência do Ambiente, salientando que "já não há perigo iminente de cheias".
> 
> Em declarações à agência Lusa, Rui Rodrigues, do departamento de Recursos Hídricos da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), disse que a "chuva intensa passou", sendo agora mais escassa e espaçada, sem prolongamento no tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 16:13)

PedroMAR disse:


> Não sei a comporta de superfície hoje está mais aberta. (Na segunda só tinham uma comporta de superfície aberta).
> https://www.facebook.com/pedro.rebocho13?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=621068974576848




Tá igual, entretanto acrescentei nova foto onde se vê isso.
A pessoa em questão continua a colocar fotos no twitter








(c) jaromero


----------



## Raposeira (3 Abr 2013 às 17:53)

"Caro Pedro Catrola Raposeira informo-te que esses dados felizmente não são verdadeiros pois já desde ontem nessa estação estão caudais superiores a 5000m3/seg e o Alqueva continua a descarragar valores na ordem dos 2400m3/seg. Eu sai hoje às 08:00 e o Rio Guadiana estava a descer a jusante de Alqueva, sendo que neste momento o rio está estável. Abraço"

Foi o que um colega meu me disse o mesmo é operador de telecomunicações no CDOS de Beja da ANPC

Que se mande ver toda a rede SNIRH, pois não lhe é feita manutenção há alguns anos...........................................


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 18:05)

Mas quais dados não estão correctos?

O da entrada ( Monte da Vinha ) ?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2013 às 18:30)

Nas notícias das 13h, deram imagens de 3 dos 5 descarregadores do Alqueva a funcionar.
Portanto faltavam ainda entrar em funcionamento 2 deles, o que pressupõe que havia capacidade de encaixe na barragem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 19:20)

Raposeira disse:


> "Caro Pedro Catrola Raposeira informo-te que esses dados felizmente não são verdadeiros pois já desde ontem nessa estação estão caudais superiores a 5000m3/seg e o Alqueva continua a descarragar valores na ordem dos 2400m3/seg. Eu sai hoje às 08:00 e o Rio Guadiana estava a descer a jusante de Alqueva, sendo que neste momento o rio está estável. Abraço"
> 
> Foi o que um colega meu me disse o mesmo é operador de telecomunicações no CDOS de Beja da ANPC
> 
> Que se mande ver toda a rede SNIRH, pois não lhe é feita manutenção há alguns anos...........................................



Algo de estranho se está aqui a passar. Mas eu não quero entrar na especulação pura... 
Sim é verdade que TODA a rede do SNIRH necessita de uma manutenção urgente e que a falta da mesma já comprometeu gravemente as séries de dados existentes, por inúmeros factores...

Mas no caso de uma estação hidrométrica uma "avaria" como a que supostamente estão a referir no Monte da Vinha é muito estranha.
Pois a Sonda de nível ficar bloqueada "em baixo" ou em "cima" pré ou pós cheia é uma avalia normalíssima e frequente. Mas a sonda estava a subir progressivamente, respeitanto perfeitamente a situação que que se está a passar em Espanha:
Quer dizer, na Espanha evacuam 600 habitantes... o rio subiu durante a noite e dia de hoje ainda, pele menos no directo dos noticiário espanhol da hora de almoço foi o que referiram! Toda a água que passa por Badajoz vem direitinha ao Alqueva! 

O que faria a sonda de nível subir se não a água??? Está alguém a puxa-la para cima??? 
A que cota está hoje o Alqueva?? Permanece o mistério...
Não percebo..

Compreendo perfeitamente que ainda exista capacidade de encaixe por parte de albufeira, um metro de água vertical é muita água, tendo em conta os 153m... 
Compreendo também que a EDIA não queixa abrir mais descarregadores, pois vão começar a sair dos marcos limite de propriedade da EDIA e se houver estragos é a EDIA que vai ter de os suportar (informação obtida por um desapropriado de terrenos do Pedrogão).

Não entendo este todo "segredo" e falta de informação... 

Entretanto e desde as 12h a estação do Monte da Vinha deixou de actualizar, desligaram as actualizações ou a "avaria" agravou?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:41)

Aliás, tal como o Gil algarvio disse é estranho e para mais aqui há uns anos, lembro-me de uma situação de abrirem as comportas sem aviso e foi rebanhos por água abaixo, eu não me recorda em que bacia hidrográfica aconteceu mas tenho uma vaga ideia de ter sido no Guadiana na zona de Mértola, mas posso estar redondamente enganado e a fazer confusão.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Abr 2013 às 20:39)

Já temos novos dados da estação de Monte da Vinha, com um caudal impressionante de *8760,49m3/s*.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2013 às 20:43)

Tem de haver aqui algum erro. Esse caudal é catastrófico. 8700 m3/s?


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2013 às 21:03)

Em Espanha ao início da tarde li esta notícia que falava de 4000m3/s, já próximo dos níveis de 1997, mas destas coisas não entendo nada.



> El delegado del Gobierno en Extremadura, Germán López Iglesias, ha destacado que el azud de Badajoz sobre el río Guadiana ha registrado este martes un caudal de más de 4.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.
> Este es el dato que registra la estación de medición de caudal que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) tiene instalada en el azud del río, pasado ya el tramo urbano. El río se ha desbordado en parte de la margen izquierda copando buena parte de los ojos del Puente de la Autonomía. Los niveles alzanzado están a punto de igualar los registrados en la riada de 1997, con 4.200 metros cúbicos por segundo.
> Las abundantes lluvias caídas en los últimos días y los desembalses en toda la cuenca están ampliando el caudal del Guadiana y se prevén registros como el de hoy los próximos días.
> http://www.hoy.es/20130403/local/badajoz/caudal-litros-segundo-201304031311.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás, tal como o Gil algarvio disse é estranho e para mais aqui há uns anos, lembro-me de uma situação de abrirem as comportas sem aviso e foi rebanhos por água abaixo, eu não me recorda em que bacia hidrográfica aconteceu mas tenho uma vaga ideia de ter sido no Guadiana na zona de Mértola, mas posso estar redondamente enganado e a fazer confusão.



Sim, foi no Guadiana quando abriram em 2010. Mas ai o caudal era um menino ao pé do que poderá estar para se libertar... Ou não... Não sei... 




Vince disse:


> Em Espanha ao início da tarde li esta notícia que falava de 4000m3/s, já próximo dos níveis de 1997, mas destas coisas não entendo nada.



Mas certamente ai não estão ainda contabilizados os efluentes da barragem do Caia, Piedra Aguda, e os inúmeros açudes e represas. Mas sim... é muita água...


Se for real está agora nos 8796m3/s. Se for "avaria" não sei...


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Abr 2013 às 22:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Se for real está agora nos 8796m3/s. Se for "avaria" não sei...



Se a matemática não me falha e aqui alguém pode fazer isto melhor que eu:

A capacidade da albufeira é 4 150 000 (cubic decameters) = 4 150 000 000 cubic meters.

capac.	4 150 000 000	
taxa	8 796	
seg	471805,3661	(=capacidade / taxa )
min	7863,422768	
horas	131,0570461	
dias	5,460710256	Nº de dias a encher ????

Ou seja, levava 5 dias e meio a encher a esta taxa de entrada ?

Há aqui qualquer coisa que parece não bater certo ....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 23:41)

Algo não está realmente a bater certo.... 
Por aqui: são dados de ontem, mas não coincidem com os do monte da vinha claramente.

Vamos deixar que actualiza para os dados de hoje... não deve faltar muito!




Pode ser consultado aqui:
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idRef=MTI...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=1627743416


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 23:53)

Ontem estava abismado com os 4000m3/s.

Hoje de manhã pus algumas reticências.

Agora com os quase 9000m3/s, digo ser impossível! Como dizia ontem ao Aristocrata, 9000m3/s tinha o Douro nas cheias de 1996. Vejam o vídeo, a corrente, a imensidão da cheia.


Portanto, só pode ser um erro.

Dados da REN. Valores médios diários, cota às 23h59, e quantidade de água descarregada:

30/03: 661m3/s - cota: 151,74m
31/03: 1339m3/s - cota: 151,93m - inicio da descarga: 2,99hm3
01/04: 2128m3/s - cota: 151,90m - descarga: 136,21hm3
02/04: 1830m3/s - cota: 151,83m - descarga: 124,64hm3


----------



## Templariu (4 Abr 2013 às 00:49)

encontrei esta foto do alqueva





[/IMG]


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2013 às 06:52)

Estive ontem ao final da tarde pelo Guadiana na sua passagem pela fronteira da Ajuda (entre Elvas e Olivença).
Sem ser nenhum especialista na matéria, nem ter a real percepção se levava uma grande cheia ou não (certamente é algo que não acontece todos os anos), aqui ficam as imagens possíveis deste importante curso de água que passa nesta região.

Imagem do rio a montante, com a Ponte da Ajuda mandada construir em 1510 por D. Manuel I e que curiosamente em finais do séc. XVI ruiu parcialmente devido a grandes cheias que o rio teve:







Imagem do rio a jusante:







Aqui um pormenor dos redemoinhos que o rio fazia após passar debaixo da ponte nova da Ajuda.







Aspecto que apresentavam as suas margens:












Uma panorâmica da vista do rio a montante:







E já agora apenas como nota ilustrativa uma imagem da Capela da Nossa Senhora da Ajuda. Capela que dá nome à zona.







Aqui fica igualmente um pequeno vídeo que ainda consegui fazer:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Abr 2013 às 10:29)

Fica aqui mais este, é bastante elucidativo também de como aumentou o caudal do Guadiana


----------



## Agreste (4 Abr 2013 às 10:59)

Uns 3 metros a mais de água não?


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2013 às 11:42)

Boas,

Alguém aqui do Algarve arranja fotografias ou vídeos das ribeiras ou ribeiros aqui do Sotavento, para que pudessemos postar aqui ou noutro tópico ?


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2013 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem estava abismado com os 4000m3/s.
> Hoje de manhã pus algumas reticências.
> *Agora com os quase 9000m3/s, digo ser impossível! Como dizia ontem ao Aristocrata, 9000m3/s tinha o Douro nas cheias de 1996. Vejam o vídeo, a corrente, a imensidão da cheia.*
> 
> ...


Nas cheias do Douro de 1996 apenas zonas comerciais, inundáveis várias vezes por década( ou por ano húmido), foram afectadas. Hoje em dia as várias barragens vão controlando as cheias, nomeadamente as maiores em Espanha e por isso é mais raro acontecerem.
Mas o certo é que as cheias seculares ou milenares podem ocorrer a qualquer momento e por isso a gestão urbanística tem de ser mais cuidadosa.
No Guadiana, com quase 9000 m3/s, provavelmente teríamos uma torrente de água pouco comum até Vila Real de Santo António - relembro que o Guadiana não é um rio profundo como o Douro e por isso as margens seriam rapidamente inundadas com tal caudal.



> 1909 - Dezembro.
> Grandes cheias no Douro entre 17 e 25 de Dezembro, sendo os dias 21 a 23 os piores. Foi uma das maiores cheias conhecidas no Douro. *Atingiu na Régua* o caudal máximo de 16 700 m3/s



Provavelmente no Porto o caudal seria bem acima dos 20 000 m3/s. Os rios Tâmega, Paiva, Sousa e outros menores tem caudais muito altos e aumentam consideravelmente o caudal abaixo da Régua


----------



## duero (5 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> A diferença entre norte e sul não se coloca apenas na quantidade de precipitação, mas na bacia hidrográfica de cada rio e nas características geo-morfológicas de cada uma delas.
> 
> O rio Douro tem uma bacia hidrográfica de 97.603 km².
> O rio Tejo tem uma bacia hidrográfica de 80 600 km².
> ...



Una variable que se debe tener en cuenta es el denominado CAUDAL RELATIVO.

EL CAUDAL RELATIVO, es la cantidad de agua del río en función de los km2s de su cuenca hidrográfica. Es decir, los litros de agua del río cada segundo en relación a la cuenca hidrográfica del río.

Así, EL CAUDAL RELATIVO SERÍA= LITROS/SEGUNDO/KM2S DE CUENCA HIDROG.

*CAUDAL RELATIVO DE LOS RÍOS ATLÁNTICOS PENINSULARES.*

RIO..............CAUDAL RELATIVO (litros/segundo/km2 cuenca hidrog.).

MIÑO................19'0

DUERO...............6'8

TAJO.................5'5

GUADALQUIVIR....3'6

GUADIANA..........1'6


Vemos que la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana es la que menos caudal relativo tiene.

*Si el Río Miño* aumenta 2 litros/sg/km2 quiere decir que su caudal aumenta apenas un 10%, pues pasara de 19 a 21 lt/sg/km2.

*Si el Río Duero* aumenta 2 litros/sg/km2 quiere decir que su caudal aumenta un 30% aprox.

*Si el Río Guadiana* aumenta 2 litros/sg/km2 quiere decir que su caudal aumenta un 125%.


Fuertes lluvias en la cuenca del Miño pueden provocar que mucha agua vaya al río,.........mais........el caudal relativo es tan alto que esas aguas pueden suponer un porcentaje con respecto al caudal relativo común y normal bastante bajo.

Fuertes lluvias en la cuenca del Guadiana pueden provocar que mucha agua vaya al río.........mas.........el caudal relativo del río es tan bajo que esas aguas suponen un porcentaje muy alto, y el río no esta preparado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 15:20)

Foram publicadas várias fotos aéreas ( tiradas a 2 de Abril) das zonas inundadas pelo Tejo.
Esta é uma delas, Reguengo do Alviela,impressionante.








Fica o link: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2013/04/cheias-do-rio-tejo.html


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2013 às 17:31)

Um pequeno vídeo da barragem de alqueva  a descarregar, hoje ao início da tarde:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Abr 2013 às 01:53)

Uma excelente compilação de vídeos do Alqueva a descarregar nestes dias...
Ao segundos 0.51, 1.05 e mais confirma-se que estiveram abertas duas descargas superiores em algum momento... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63467097"]Alqueva - Descargas 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]

Mais um onde se confirma:


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2013 às 00:27)

No final de Domingo passei da barragem do Arade, no Algarve.

Uma fotografia da albufeira e da estação do INAG.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2013 às 09:22)

Muita chuva no noroeste e rios cheios mais uma vez.
Provavelmente a última vez este _inverno_.

O caudal à entrada de Alto Lindoso vai nos 400m3/s.
A barragem está nos 95,6%.

A ver se aguenta sem descarregar.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2013 às 09:37)

AnDré disse:


> No final de Domingo passei da barragem do Arade, no Algarve.
> 
> Uma fotografia da albufeira e da estação do INAG.



Em comparação com Novembro último, está mais composta!


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2013 às 13:02)

Às 11h já o caudal de entrada em Alto Lindoso superava os 600m3/s, começando a barragem a fazer descargas. Aquela hora a 300m3/s.

A barragem vai nos 97,5%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2013 às 20:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Em comparação com Novembro último, está mais composta!



A Albufeira do Arade, só aumentou o seu volume de armazenamento no mês de Março em que passou dos 15.07% no final do mês de Fevereiro para os 66.47% no final do mês de Março, ou seja, teve um aumento de +51.40% no mês de Março.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2013 às 16:41)

Ontem por Almourol.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2013 às 16:13)

Em 48h, algumas zonas do noroeste deixaram de arder e ficaram inundadas. 

O Frederico já tinha referido no seguimento norte, que o rio Leça estava com a primeira cheia de Outono.

Fica agora um vídeo de uma cascata em Terras de Bouro:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=223280147836634&set=vb.100004639513617&type=2&theater

Facebook - No Geres.


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2013 às 16:35)

AnDré disse:


> Às 11h já o caudal de entrada em Alto Lindoso superava os 600m3/s, começando a barragem a fazer descargas. Aquela hora a 300m3/s.
> 
> A barragem vai nos 97,5%.



 Como é isso possível? com um verão tão quente como este, o leito do rio estava tão baixo que até apareceram areias que não se viam, e vai nos 97%?


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2013 às 16:44)

1337 disse:


> Como é isso possível? com um verão tão quente como este, o leito do rio estava tão baixo que até apareceram areias que não se viam, e vai nos 97%?



1337, esse post que citaste data de *11 de Abril* do ano decorrente. 

No dia de hoje, o nível de armazenamento da barragem de Alto Lindoso está nos 40%, e o volume de entrada ronda os 60m3/s.
Ou seja, nos últimos dois dias já se inverteu o nível de descida da barragem.


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2013 às 17:06)

AnDré disse:


> 1337, esse post que citaste data de *11 de Abril* do ano decorrente.
> 
> No dia de hoje, o nível de armazenamento da barragem de Alto Lindoso está nos 40%, e o volume de entrada ronda os 60m3/s.
> Ou seja, nos últimos dois dias já se inverteu o nível de descida da barragem.



oh peço descula nem reparei LOL, eu a pensar que tinha sido hoje, achei logo estranho, mesmo assim 40% já é um bom armazenamento..


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2013 às 17:06)

Evolução do caudal médio dos rios no Gerês e região da Serra da Estrela.

Dia 26 estava tudo seco, e ainda havia uma série de incêndios.

Dia 27, a quantidade de chuva foi de tal ordem, que se notou no caudal de alguns rios.
No Sábado, o volume acentuou-se, principalmente no Gerês.







Com a chuva prevista para as próximas horas/dias, na região norte e centro, o caudal de todos esses rios, deverá aumentar.

NOTA: Não estamos propriamente a falar, até à data, de caudais de cheia. A informação ganha importância por ainda há dias os rios estarem secos, e haver incêndios a lavrar em muitos desses locais, agora quase saturados de água.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2013 às 10:49)

In: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013



frederico disse:


> Junto à Ponte da Pedra o rio Leça está quase a transbordar. A última vez que vi isto suceder foi em Fevereiro deste ano.



O rio Lima, à chegada a Alto Lindoso, atingiu esta madrugada um caudal de quase 400m3/s.
Isto sim, já é caudal de cheia.
O volume nessa albufeira já aumentou 2,5% desde que inverteu o ritmo de descida.
Está agora nos 42,4%.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2013 às 18:45)

> *Albufeiras transmontanas com água suficiente para o ano agrícola*
> 
> Reservas de água das barragens de regadio apontam para um ano normal. No ano passado, por esta altura, as albufeiras transmontanas estavam quase vazias. Hoje, apenas quatro das 14 barragens apresentam um volume útil de armazenamento inferior a metade da capacidade.
> 
> ...



http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/noticias/complecta.php3?id=20882


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2013 às 17:17)

Fotos tiradas esta tarde na pequena Barragem do rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra).


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2013 às 12:34)

A albufeira de Alto Lindoso atingiu os 45% da sua capacidade de armazenamento.
Nos próximos dias, face às previsões de muita chuva, é esperado um aumento gradual do volume de água a chegar às albufeiras.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 07:48)

Durante a madrugada o caudal do rio Lima, a montante de Alto Lindoso, chegou à casa dos 1000m3/s!
A percentagem de volume armazenado da barragem subiu *5%* em 6h!


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2013 às 11:47)

Ontem a barragem do Fratel, no rio Tejo, efectou as primeiras descargas da temporada. (Qout > 650m3/s)
Não é um volume que cause inundações no Ribatejo, mas não deixa de ser um dado interessante para Outubro.

Caudal do Tejo no Fratel e em Almourol:







As barragens do Cabril e de Alto Lindoso, têm estado a aumentar os seus níveis de armazenamento, mas ainda com muito espaço de encaixe.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 16:59)

O rio Zêzere já se vê cheio em Manteigas.






E já se notam alguns efeitos do caudal do mesmo rio à chegada a Cabril.

Mas com um grande volume está o Lima, em Alto Lindoso.
Nas últimas horas a cota de água na albufeira subiu 4 metros, e passou de 40 para 46% do armazenamento total da barragem.


----------

